#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-18
<sladen> vaalit 2011.  ...anteeksi
<czr> sladen, viela suomessa? :-)
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> ei mennyt yhtäkää piraattia läpi :D
<czr> ei :-(
<elias_a> czr: Seuraaviin vaaleihin kunnon ohjelmalla. Nyt näytti vähän vielä yhden asian liikkeeltä liikaa.
<bioterror> lisää blossittelijoita listoille
<bioterror> pillua ja pikkusikareita, kannabista täysistunnoissa
<elias_a> ?
<jjo> :)
<elias_a> (Minäkö yksinkertainen - nyt en oikein ymmärrä)
<Sysi> kootut vaalilupaukset
<bioterror> no ei nyt oikeasti tarvi olla mikää meedio, että tiesi PIRin olevan lähinnä vitsi
<bioterror> ja tulee olemaan vielä parit vaalit ainakin
<jjo> juu, ei se ollut mikään vaihtoehto mullakaan
<Sysi> vähiten vitsi pienpuolueista, harmi että muutos vei monta hyvää ehdokasta
<jjo> tää oli mun mielestä aika osuva: http://koti.kapsi.fi/~watchman/journal/?p=1043
<bioterror> oli
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/z1waii -> Fun Pastimes for Stupid Children » miksi piraatit eivät kelpaa
<bioterror> mutta niin on se koko niiden ehdokaslita itsessäänki
<bioterror> ei sillä, että pesun lista ois sen parempi, mutta kyllä kansa tietää ;)
<Sysi> piraateilla oli paljo oikeaa asiaa ajettavana, pari peeloa sitte nostettu esille ja heitetty reisille
<bioterror> siirrytäänkö tuonne offtopicin puolelle? :D
<Sysi> "joo joo kohta"
<jjo> no mut persuista ei oikein julkisuudessa esiintynykään kuin soini
<bioterror> ja jalla-aho
<bioterror> piraattipuolue vois ens kerral supottaa ehdokkaansa D:
<bioterror> tällä kertaa kansa on sitä mieltä, että EU on paska juttu ja maahanmuuttajat myös. Ei niitä kiinnosta tuolla Karkkilan juottolassa minkää vertaa saatko sä kopioida laillisesti kirjaston CD:n mp3:ksi kiintolevylle
<Sysi> mikä oli piraateilla aika pieni pointti
<Tm_T> hmmm
<czr> elias_a, niin no. saa nahda oonko aanestamassa enskerralla :-).
<sladen> czr: ei, yksi kuukausi ... tai kolme kuukausi (Interrail Pass ja aika tarve)
 * Tm_T huggles sladen
 * czr nods @ sladen
<elias_a> czr: Aiotko luopua kansalaisuudesta?
<czr> elias_a, en ma ny viela, riippuu mihin suuntaan hallituksen paatokset menee lahitulevaisuudessa
<SipuliSopuli> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=202944573071253
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QjqkBZ -> Yhteensopimaton selain | Facebook
<Tm_T> SipuliSopuli: sama yhdella lauseella?
<SipuliSopuli> Ilmaisia haleja tänään narikkatorilla klo 15->
<Tm_T> ok, vaikken nyt hiffannut miten liittyy tähän kanavaan (:
<Finnish> Nyt kyl tarviisin apua ubuntun asennuksessa
<jjo> mimmosta?
<Finnish> Kone on vanha 1,8ghz Athlonilla varustettu pöytäkone, vanha joka tapauksessa. Siihen saan kyl asennettua ubuntun, se menee läpi, mut kun buuttaan ekaa kertaa niin se ei löydä mitenkään grubia eli se jää junnaamaan alkuun
<Finnish> Ei vaan mee grubiin asti
<Tekno> asenna windows
<jjo> tunnistaako se kuitenkin kiintolevyn?
<czr> Tekno, har
<Finnish> Se jää kohtaan Veryfying DMI pool data
<Finnish> Tunnistaa kiintolevyn, 80gb levy
<jjo> Finnish: onko koneessa tuorein saatavilla oleva bios?
<rescept> hmm... katoppa sen kiintolevyn jumpperit, miten on asetettu. muistaakseni noilla oli tekemistä aikanaan tuon ongelman kanssa
<czr> nakojaan tulee ihan biosista toi viesti. jos ei mene eteenpain niin luultavasti bios on konfuusissa.
<czr> toi kovojumpperi on hyva idea testata ensin
<Finnish> Mitäs siitä pitäis testata? 80gb:n jumpperi on ekassa eli vasemmanpuoleisimmassa, toisessa kovossa ei oo ollenkaan jumpperia
<rescept> kato siitä kovon päältä onko siellä vasemmassa kohassa ollessa kovo "primary" vai "slave"
<rescept> jos grub kuuluu olla tuossa 80gb levyssä nii pitäs jumpperin olla primary ja tuon toisen kovon slave
<Finnish> Siis
<Finnish> 80gb on master ja 160gb on slave, niin ne näkyy biosissa
<Finnish> Ja 80gb kovossa on jumpperilastu siinä vasemmanpuolimmaisimmassa kohdassa
<Finnish> Tökkää siis tohon: http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=006787905465.jpg
<rescept> koitappa pelkällä 80 kovolla, heitän sen letkun päähän se levy ja tarkista että se vasemmanpuolimaisessa kohassa oleva jumpperi tarkottaa sen kovalevyn jumpperiasetuksissa masteria
<rescept> letku = ide-kaapeli
<rescept> http://www.techpavan.com/wp-content/uploads/jumper-setting-hard-drive.gif
<rescept> tuo on aika tyypillinen jumpperiasetus
<Finnish> Katsotaas
<Finnish> Se on nyt noin, kokeilin vaihtaa vaan erilaisen jumperin tohon alla olevaan levyyn joka on se 80gb : http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=007077905571.jpg
<Finnish> Kokeilen nyt että mitä se sanoo. Siinä levyn päällä lukee että tossa asennosse se on master
<Finnish> Jep. Samaan kohtaan jää junnaamaan. Mikähän ihme täs nyt on?
<jjo> Finnish: mä tarkistaisin kyllä sen biosin kun sulla oli aiemminkin levyjen kanssa ongelmaa
<Finnish> Mitäs sieltä pitäis tarkastaa?
<Finnish> Kun mä en toikein tiedä mikä emo tuossa on, siinä lukoo vaan isolla keskellä että ep-8k9a7i, kai se sillon toi on?
<bioterror> http://www.motherboard.cz/mb/epox/EP-8K9A7i.htm
<bioterror> kappas googlea
<Finnish> Katos katos
<Finnish> Ahaa, eli sain tommosen .bin-päätteisen jutun ladattua. Pitäis varmaan polttaa levylle?
<Finnish> Eikun nyt tais löytyä oikea paketti. Eli siellä on awdflash.exe ja .bin-päätteinen tiedosto. Mites noi piti nyt polttaa levylle?
<Finnish> Hitto, pitääks mun asentaa tohon windows ennenkuin voi päivittää BIOSin?
<mjr> ei, freedossilla pitäis onnistua
<mjr> "Personally, I've put the bios files onto a usb drive and booted from the motherboard installation cd as that has freedos on, and it can "see" the usb drive fine to get the bios files." sanoo intternet muunmuassa
<mjr> voit tietty polttaa valmiin freedos-cd:n jolla on noi
<Finnish> mjr, Voitko heittää linkin miten ton freedos-cd:n saap tehtyä
<mjr> tuolla on valmiita imageja: http://www.freedos.org/freedos/files/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JMcovr -> FreeDOS | Files
<mjr> sitä _en_ tiedä miten sais tehtyä oman jolla olis jo valmiina noi flasherit
<Finnish> Ok
<Finnish> mjr, Oisko tossa vastaus?
<Finnish> Hmmm, onko freedosista puhuminen offtopicia?
<Finnish> Pitäis vähän jelppiä saada miten mä pääsisin USB-tikkuun kiinni vanhassa koneessa, nyt oon A-juuressa freedosissa
<mjr> sanoisin että kyllä se tänne mahtuu ainakin kun konteksti on se että miten saa linux-purkin firmiksiä päiviteltyä
<mjr> mutta en kyl osaa sanoa. Toi ykshän väitti että se tunnistui sillä joksikin asematunnukseksi. Onko se tikku ollut kiinni koko ajan?
<Finnish> On ollu koko ajan kiinni
<Finnish> Kun niistä dos-ajoista on miljoona vuotta, kyllä nyt muistaa cd -käskyt ym mut millä näkis että mikä toi tikku vois olla? Kai se nyt tunnistais ton?
<mjr> siitä vaan kokeileen b: c: d: e: ;P
<Finnish> Hehe, ok
<Finnish> Hitsi, ei se näe mitään f-kirjaimeenkaan asti
<Finnish> Damned...
<mjr> no, se sellaisen levyn polttaminen jolle on jo valmiiksi laitettu noi kalut freedosin lisäksi olis tietty varmatoimisin, eiköhän sieltä löyty jotain ohjeita niiden saitilta siihen
<Finnish> Joo. Mites sen sais vaan ubuntulla kopioitua ISOks, ja sit siihen isois junttais ne tiedot ja sit vaan polttais sen uuden ison? Onnistuuko se silleen?
<mjr> se varmaan vaatii sen uuden iso-imagen tekeminen boottaavaksi jotain maagisia vipuja genisoimage:lle (ent. mkisofs), mutta eiköhän ne dokumentoida siellä jossain
<Finnish> Oho, freedosissa on fdisk joka näki ton usb-tikun
<Finnish> C-asemana, mut sit toi freedos ei löydä sinne C-asemalle, tai ei pääse
<mjr> hmf
<Finnish> ?
<mjr> no että "vai niin, hassua, enpä kyl osaa sanoa muutakaan joten hymisen tässä"
<Finnish> Heh, ok. Mut kyllä tohon joku ratkaisu on, mut en vaan vielä tiedä mikä
<Finnish> Hmm, mitäs tämmöinen voi tarkoittaa: ** (xcdroast:26208): WARNING **: Failed to access cdrecord. Please check the permissions and ownership of /usr/bin/cdrecord
<Finnish> ?
<Finnish> Vaikka sudona yritän tuota suorittaa?
<pesasa> Kappas, Xcdroast :-) Vieläkö sekin on elossa?
<em> Hey congratulations to the Finns on  your historic election!
<Tekno> ok
<em> I hope it will be the result of real change that spreads around the world and finally puts an end to bailouts for bankers.
<Finnish> Sainpahan tsekattua tuota asennusonkelmaani, siinä on tällä hetkellä uusin bios mitä löytyy netistä... AARGH
<czr> em, this might not be the best channel for this. try ubuntu-fi-offtopic
<Tekno> timo soini and perussuomalaiset is the best
<em> Go True Finns!
<czr> em, it's actually Basic Finns.
<Tekno> why its translated even
<Tekno> its just perussuomalaiset http://www.perussuomalaiset.fi/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/OlIQ1Q -> Perussuomalaiset
<czr> because so little people in the world have realized the superiority of Finnish language so far.
<Tekno> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/True_Finns
<Tekno> :X
<em> czr: i see.
<czr> em, I highly doubt it. you're welcome to continue this line of thought on the offtopic channel. still.
<em> thanks
<Finnish> Ohhoh... Oisko muka menny kaks kovalevyä hajalle? Vaihdoin kolmannen kovalevyn tohon kahden edellisen tilalle niin XP suostuis asentumaan, kahdella edellisellä heitti BSOD:n (kokeilin että toimiiko ees XP)
<Sysi> kokeilitko yksittäin niitä levyjä? ihan mahollista kyllä on etenki vanhoilla levyillä
<Jokinen> sitä se romunkeruu on
<Finnish> Kokeilin yksittäin levyjä
<Finnish> No ihme kyl että kummatkin about samaan aikaan ois menny
<Finnish> Niitä ei oo kuitenkaan älyttömän kauaa pyöritetty vaikka ikää onkin, ne on ollu backuppeina oikeastaan
<tabasko_> weird shit, mulla oli kloonattuna 2 500Gb:n kovoa joissa kummassakin linukka
<tabasko_> jokatoinen bootti se päätti napata toiselta kovolta homen, ihmettelin miten nää tiedostot katoo
<tabasko_> ja välillä se taas mounttas sen ekan kovon homen
<Sysi> fstabissa joku hassuus
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-19
<Kaardemumma> Huomenta. Voisiko joku valaista minulla mit nämä :0:1:0:0 meinaa tässä -> PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:061d:1028:02ef nVidia Corporation G92
<Tekno> bus id
<Tekno> väylä joku
<czr> Kaardemumma, se on osoite PCI/AGP/PCIExpress laitteelle PCI-avaruudessa.
<czr> eli kaytannossa kertoo "mista se loytyy", jos prosessorista pain lahtee menemaan.
<czr> lspci nayttaa noita myos
<Kaardemumma> Jos on normi perus kone/asetukset nii se pää näyttö/työtila on :0:0 nii onko sit etäyhteydellä omansa tyylii :0:1?
<czr> DISPLAY numerot on eri asia, ei saa sekoittaa noihin PCI-juttuihin
<Kaardemumma> Ookke
<czr> :0.0 = lyhenne. localhost:0.0
<czr> kertoo X-ohjelmille (graafiset ohjelmat) mista loytyy X server mihin piirtavat ikkunansa
<czr> mutta olet oikeilla jaljilla. etayhteydet (ssh -X esim) yleensa alkaa jostain kympista (:10.0)
<Kaardemumma> Mutta tuo jonka selitin tohon äsken liittyy display asetuksii?
<czr> allokoidaan dynaamisesti sen mukaan mita on "vapaana".
<Kaardemumma> Windowsin että linuxin puolella
<czr> Kaardemumma, se voi liittya. normaalisti bus id:lla ei ole merkitysta, paitsi jos sulla on useampi nayttis ja pitaa xorg-serverille kertoa et mika ajuri ohjaa mita "chippia". silloin konffikseen pitaa laittaa noita bus-id:eita. mut tosiaan eivat liity mitenkaan tuohon DISPLAY:n sisaltoon
<czr> en tunne windowsia.
<czr> I don't know much about windows and I wish to learn less.
<Kaardemumma> Okei. Kiitos näistä tiedoista =)
<elias_a> czr: Viisasta, koska less is more :)
<czr> elias_a, :-P. windows ei ole kiinnostanut nyt 15 vuoteen, joten on aika epatodnak et se yhtakkia alkais kiinnostamaan.
<jjo> ei windowsia tarvitse opetellakaan, kun se on niin intuitiivinen, että sitä osaa käyttää kuka tahansa
<czr> jep. vahan niinku unity..
 * czr gets his coat
<jjo> en osaa unitystä kyl sanoa, kun se ei ole pysynyt pystyssä niin kauaa, että olisi oikeesti päässyt käyttämään...
<Sysi> windows on kauhean epälooginen, 7 vähän vähemmän ku XP mutta silti vieläki tehään juttuja ihan ihme mutkien kautta
<Sysi> unityä pitäis kokeilla ehkä jossaki välissä, xfwm:n kans vois olla jopa kiva jos toimis
<Sysi> gnome3 näyttää aika kivalta kans
<jjo> unityssä on kiva se ikkunoiden sijoittaminen näytölle näppistä käyttäen
<jjo> gnome3:sta en kamalasti välitä
<jjo> xfce:n saa näemmä konffimalla ihan kelvolliseksi
<jjo> oli pakko kokeilla xfce:iakin session saverin toivossa
<jjo> kun ubuntuväki on poistanut sen nattyn gnomesta
<Sysi> xfwm:n saa tosi kivaksi, 4.8:ssä on muutenki ominaisuuksia ihan hyvin
<jjo> tosin xfcen kanssa mulla on ollut välillä ongelmaa sen kanssa, että juuri xfwm ei lähde kirjautuessa käyntiin
<jjo> saa sen kyl sit virtuaaliterminaalista polkaistua käyntiin, mut onhan se vähän turha lisäaskel
<Sysi> oon ehkä joskus nähny, lähinnä jos on häröilly muitten ikkunamankeleitten kans ja on epämääräsiä sessioita tallennettuna
<czr> 2000 oli ehka onnistuinein windows-gui mitä käytin. sääli ettei siinä oikein mikään muu ollut loogista.
<czr> ja kyllä, olen valitettavasti yrittänyt ylläpitää windows-verkko-infraa, AD:eineen kaikkineen
<czr> joskus jopa kouluttanut aiheesta, mut siitä onneksi alkaa olemaan vuosia
<IhqTzup> Minnekkä laitetaan koodi jos se halutaan suorittaa kun tullaan pois lepotilasta?
<IhqTzup> /etc/pm/sleep.d ?
<Iltsu> mikäs näist ubuntu varianteist mahtais olla kevein
<bioterror> lubuntu
<bioterror> jos virallisista, tjaa-a, ehkä Xubuntu ;)
<Iltsu> hämmentävän hidas tää läppäri meinaa, en tiiä onko tähä windowsii läjähtäny jotai ylimäärästä jostai (ainakaa tutka ei huutele) vai oonks tottunu tol uudeol pöytäkoneel mis on mm ssd ni liia hyvään :P
<Iltsu> jos jatkais tota shoppailuu minkä päiväl alotin, nyt ku o kledet ostettu ni jos läppärii sit ssd:tä ja muistia :P
<bioterror> onko SSD avain onneen?
<Iltsu> on se jossai kohtaa
<bioterror> turhan suolasia kyl hinnaltaan vielä, mitä kapasiteettiin tulee
<Iltsu> esmes photari aukee ssd:ltä kohtuu hätäsee
<bioterror> vaan eipä sitä kai läpyttimes tarvi
<Iltsu> no ei niil ookkaa tarkotus kaikkee dataa säilyttää
<Iltsu> mul o pöytäkonees 60 gigane ja riittää hyvi
<bioterror> tarvi ku muutaman kerran kuvata järkkäril, niin alkaa 60GB olla tapis :D
<Iltsu> toistan
<Iltsu> ei niil oo tarkotus säilyttää kaikkee dataa
<Iltsu> mullon softat ssd:llä ja muu data iha perinteisel kiintolevyl
<Iltsu> oon monesti paukuttanu ton mun 16 gigasen kortin täytee kuvates
<Iltsu> emmä kyl tähä läppärii ssd:tä viitti, on ne nii kalliit
<bioterror> no mutta eikös tollaset isommat kuvat aukee hitaasti sitten jostain USB2.0 -levyltä ;)
<Iltsu> no emmä sitä 16 megan kuvaa avates kyl huomaa mitää hitaut sil ettei ne oo ssd:llä, usbilta en oomuistaakseni avannu
<Sysi> ei kai säilytettäviä kuvia kauheasti auota
<Iltsu> nii
<Iltsu> enkä mä työstäessäni pidä niit ssd:llä, mitää turhaa kyl ne nyt normaalilt sata2-levylt aukee tarpeeks hätäsee
<Iltsu> ja aukeis iha varmaa verkostaki
<Sysi> läppärillä saa lisää akkukestoaki ssd:llä
<bioterror> pitäisköhän päivittää verkko gigaseksi
<Iltsu> aika vähä tulee läppärii köäytettyy kjyl muual ku piuhan pääs
<Iltsu> no sohval joskus
<bioterror> mulla on wlanissa läppärit
<Iltsu> tosin, ipad on aika pahast syrjäyttäny sen siel
<bioterror> mitä nyt kokeilin tossa vkoloppuna, että PXE Boot -toimii ;)
<Iltsu> tarkotin sähköpiuhaa
<Sysi> katotaas onko seuraava 2T uutena rikki
<bioterror> sysi, tokkopa. ois pahaa karmaa
<Iltsu> vois lyyä lubuntun toho läppärii
<Iltsu> oho, aika vastaavan olonen toi lubuntu jo hitaalt tikult
<Iltsu> siistiä
<Iltsu> mitäs
<Iltsu> tää tarjoilee jotai virheilmotust käynnistyksee ny ainaki
<bioterror> no mitäs se tarjoo
<skfin> "Boot error" - Fedora 14
<Iltsu> ignoresin sen ku lähti käyntii silti, vaik kuulostiki pahalt
<Iltsu> ata1; srst failed
<Iltsu> eikä tää näköjää herää uniltakaa
<Iltsu> hmm
<Iltsu> toi ettei herää o aika ei ei ei ei
<bioterror> noacpi tms. bootmodeen vaan
<Sysi> asenna päivitykset ja mahollisesti tarvittavat ajurit
<Finnish> Mites mun vanha fujitsu siemens-läppäri ja nukahtaminen, ei oo heränny millään versiolla, nyt natty sisässä ja silläkin herää johonkin valkoiseen tms väriseen ruutuun mut ei siitä eteenpäin millään. Ois mukava jos sen vois laittaa nokosille joskus eikä tarviis aina sammuttaa
<bioterror> lähtisin liikkeelle noista noacpeista ja muista
<Finnish> Mites niitä sovelletaan?
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/x71drm -> BootOptions - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<bioterror> suhteellisen antiikkista kamaa
<bioterror> harmi etten ole "admin", niin en uskalla lisätä nomodesetiä ;)
<Finnish> Mites niitä suspend-juttuja muutetaan?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-20
<Guest18105> hi evry1!
<Guest18105> i have question about 10.04 server. What kind of web GUI do you prefer? (now i use ispconfig for web server ) but i think it's too simple.
<Guest18105> i find opensource or free only.
<Finnish> Mikä meno
<bioterror> lack of work motivation
<czr> mul on pitkasta aikaa todo-lista tyhja
<czr> tai siis hitosti kaikkea mita pitais tehda, mut ei mitaan sellaista joka sopis tahan 1,5 pv rakoon
<bioterror> mulla ois tossa jotain koneisiin kirjautumista, jaksaispa vaan
<czr> windows-yllapito ;-).
<bioterror> joo
<czr> clikety-click.
<bioterror> tarvii profiloida
<czr> ma yritan saada tehtya uutta toolchainia
<bioterror> ois kohta tota pääsiäis/talvilomaa ja sit ois koulutusta, niin ois tikettilista tyhjä ku lähtee
<czr> gcc on kyl aika.. sielta. hitosti dependencyja kirjastoihin, joissa on omat dependensynsa viela ristiin muiden kirjastojen kans
<czr> tassa sit yrittaa etsia sellaista komboa joka toimis jarkevasti et edes kaantyis :-)
<bioterror> kääntämisestä tuli mieleen, että arch linuxissa ei tosiaan ole -dev -paketteja
<bioterror> ei tarvi sinällään metsästää niitä
<bioterror> välissä tuntuu hieman hämmentävältä
<czr> no, mul on tarve kaanta itse omilla asetuksilla
<czr> sellainen gcc mis ei ole mitaan riippuvuuksia paikallisiin kirjastoihin
<czr> jotta se on siirrettava ihan binaryna tar-paketissa.
<kirvesAxe> Osaiskos joku neuvoa mulle millaisella komennolla saan kaksi isoa kansiorakennetta, jotka sisältää paljon samannimisiä alikansiorakennetta, yhdistettyä yhdeksi ilman että yhtäkään tiedostoa korvataan jos filename collision osuu?
<czr> hmm
<czr> eli haluat siirtaa ne tiedostot ja hakemistot mitka on uniikkeja toisessa?
<czr> vai kopioida?
<czr> find, -print0, if [ -f, mkdir -p, basename & mv. taikasanat :-)
<czr> ah. ei basename, vaan dirname
<mjr> rsync --ignore-existing lähde kohde tjsp
<mjr> tai -b --suffix .foo jos haluat toiselle nimelle ne samannimiset
<czr> toi vois olla ehka parempi. mut en ole varma tuosta semantiikasta mita rsync kayttaa..
<kill3> Onkos 11.04 jo aikalailla valmis?
<pimpelipom> Mitä nyt oon lukenu netistä niin "kaikki" haukkuu LXDE:tä. XFCE on kuulemma parempi. Mistään ei nyt oikein selviä, että mikä tekee LXDE:stä nyt muka niin huonon ja kehittyyhän sekin kokoajan :)
<pimpelipom> Ei sillä koneella tarvitse pyöriä compiz...
<Sysi> lxde:tä sanotaan vähän keskeneräisen tuntuseksi paikotellen, xfce on ollu kauemmin valmis
<Sysi> en kumpaakaa sanois huonoksi, xfce voi olla vähän helpompi mutta vie enempi muistia samalla
<pimpelipom> Lubuntussa testasin niin meni 25 sek ja työpöytä oli siinä kunnossa että sieltä voisi jotain klikkailla :)
<pimpelipom> ootas kun tarkistan miten paljon xfce vie ram:ia
<pimpelipom> User recommends at least 192MB
<pimpelipom> LXDE: Compared with other contemporary modern desktops, the system requirements of LXDE is quite low. A personal computer produced in 1999 can handle it well.
<Sysi> käytännössä xfce ei toimi alle 256:lla ja mieluummin 512 jos haluaa jonku ohjelmanki päälle
<Sysi> lxde toimii vissiin suunnilleen millä vaan
<Sysi> mutta joka tapauksessa käytettävät softat vie kummiski enempi
<pimpelipom> xfce:ssa olis tietty enemmän eye candyä, mutta nyt haetaankin nopeutta ja nettisurffailua 98%:sti
<pimpelipom> ei sillä koneella muuta tehdä
<Sysi> ei xfce:ssä oo juuri karkkia, läpinäkyvyyksiä saa haluttaessa mutta ei mitää efektejä siinäkää
<Sysi> asenna vaikka molemmat ja kato kumpi on kivempi
<pimpelipom> Mä en oikein ymmärtänyt kun xubuntuakin haukuttiin, että se on raskas ja laitettu suoraan ubuntun päälle toi xfce.
<Sysi> xubuntussa on jonku verran gnome-softa vakiona mikä lisää muistinkäyttöä, mutta kokoajan vähenevästi
<pimpelipom> joo
<pimpelipom> Mulla on tässä koneessa linux mint 10 ihan se perus ja 1GB rammia josta 500MB on vapaana.
<pimpelipom> gnome 2.32
<pimpelipom> tai ei se löydä ihan tota 1GB = 875MB
<pimpelipom> Oletkos Sysi itse testaillu paljon noita kärpässarjalaisia?
<Sysi> käytän vakituisesti xfce:ä, lxde:tä oon kokeillu vähän
<pimpelipom> Onko sulla siis tuo Xubuntu?
<Sysi> joo
<Sysi> samalla koneellahan voi olla asennettuna kaikki mitä vaan keksii
<pimpelipom> Luin just Mintin sivuilta tosta performance boostista http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1725
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iX2bqD -> The Linux Mint Blog  » Blog Archive   » Linux Mint Xfce (201104) released!
<Sysi> toi on ihan erillinen ubuntusta, debian-pohjanen
<pimpelipom> mutta väittävät nopeaksi :)
<Sysi> tähän asti mint on mulle näkyny ubuntuna jossa on eri taustakuva ja heikompi yhteisö, en tiiä minkälainen paketointi niillä on debianiin pohjautuen
<czr> saali etteivat mainitse yhtaan asiaa mita ovat tehneet tuon "performance boostin" eteen.
<czr> ehka ottivat vain kayttoon zramin yms.
<kill3> lubuntu ainakin pari kuukautta sitten vaikutti hyvinkin keskeneräiseltä
<pimpelipom> kill mitä siitä puuttui?
<Sysi> (vinkki: kirjota nickin alku ja paina tabulaattoria)
<kill3> Käytettävyys oli huonompi, kuvakkeita ei voinut "heitellä" miten sattuu kuten Ubuntussa
<Sysi> eli ihan niinku kevytversiot on :p
<kill3> No joo, mutta asetukset oli jotenkin vaikeat
<kill3> siis esimerkiksi virranhallinta ja salasanakysely asetukset jne...
<Sysi> siks se ei ookkaa pää-ubuntun deskari, ja miks mää käytän xfceä
<kill3> Tietenkin vähän suomennokset siitä uupuivat vielä ainakin silloin
<kill3> Ihan lupaavalta se vaikutti noin muuten, kunhan vain saisi Canonicalilta virallisen aseman
<pimpelipom> Mun pääkoneella on ubuntu ja se tulee siinä pysymään aina.
<pimpelipom> Mutta siinä on muistiakin 4GB, niin se riittää hyvin.
<kill3> Samat ajatukset täällä, tuo Lubuntu vain on käytössä vanhassa 256 muistia omaavassa läppärissä
<pimpelipom> Oletteko testailleet, että mikä olisi sellainen perushyvä backup tool?
<pimpelipom> millä saa kaikki talteen
<Sysi> kuinka kaikki?
<pimpelipom> no siis muukin kuin home folderi
<kill3> Menettääkö tuossa nyt paljonkin jos ei päivitä Ubuntua 10.10-> 11.04?
<paww> menettää paljon kärsimystä
<paww> joka päivityksessä hajoaa yhtä sun toista. Ja vanhojen bugien kanssa on oppinut tulemaan toimeen, mutta uudet aina ärsyttävät.
<kill3> paaww:Eikö siinä mitään uutta ole?
<kill3> siis parempaa
<Sysi> ei kannata päivittää jos nykynen toimii
<Sysi> nattyssä tulee aika paljo uutta
<Sysi> niinku unity
<kill3> Siis mietin päivittämistä tuossa 8 päivän päästä
<paww> ainut syy tehdä moisia päivityksiä on jos tietää jotain mitä nimenomaisesti haluaa, tai tykkää vaan leikkiä.
<kill3> Kunnes tuki loppuu?
<pimpelipom> 10.10 oli pakko päivittää mammalle, että sai 3G-tikun pelittämään :/
<Sysi> mää preferoin reinstallia päivityksenä..
<pimpelipom> 10.4 ei toiminu
<kill3> pimpelipom: sama 10.10 kanssa minulla, ja mammalleni myös! =D Tosin hän vasta aloittikin tuon 10.10 kanssa koko nettitouhun... Hyvin nopeasti oppi peruskäytön. Väittäisin että nopeammin kuin jos olisi ollu W7 koneessa ja joku ihme mobilemanager josta sitten painellaan "Yhdistä" tjsp.
<kill3> Tai kuten sen koneen mukana tulleessa Vistassa olisi ollut vielä hankalampaa...
<pimpelipom> Mun mutsi on jo 64, niin sillä aukee Nordea ruutuun kun pistää virran koneeseen xD Aika simppeli pankkikone. Ei se sillä hirveesti surffaile.
<pimpelipom> Katoin sille halvimman läppärin mitä löyty ja siihen ei sitte tietty saanu akun taakse sitä sim-korttia, niin törröttävä mokkula saa kelvata.
<pimpelipom> Sysi: sbackup vaikuttaa muuten pätevältä.
<kill3> Huomasin tässä juuri että tuo Lubuntuhan ON ihan Canonicalin virallinen jakelu, ainakin wikipedia sanoo niin.
<Tm_T> Wikipedia ei ole lähde (:
<pimpelipom> thih :)
<pimpelipom> mitä hakukonetta te muuten käytätte? kuukle,bing vai yahoo?
<Tm_T> kill3: Lubuntu ei ole canonicalin virallinen mitään
<kill3> Eipä taida tuo suomen wikipedia tietää oikein
<Tm_T> pitääpä korjata
<pimpelipom> The lubuntu team aims to earn official endorsement from Canonical.
<pimpelipom> tolleen lukee niitten kotisivulla
<pimpelipom> ja wikistä en löytäny mitään...
<Tm_T> juuri näin, projektin tavoite on olla virallinen derivaatta
<kill3> Tuo virallisuus mainitaan http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<Tm_T> joo, korjaan
<pimpelipom> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu <-- ilmankos kun katsoin tuolta =)
<Tm_T> kill3: kiitos huomautuksesta (:
<kill3> ai tuo korjaus on noinkin helppoa
<pimpelipom> Nonni moro, meitsi menee.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-21
<J_Eee> huamenta...
<J_Eee> miksei mun firefoxin valikot vaihdu kokonaan suomenkieliseksi, ubuntu 10.04. Mun mielestä ne on aiemmin tullut ihan automaattisesti muiden kielipakettien yhteydessä. Nyt ei leikkaa ollenkaan
<J_Eee> esim Tools -valikko sisältää kohdat "Clear recent history" ja "Sisältöliitännäisten hallinta" :P
<J_Eee> tässä on nyt kyllä jotain mätää, kun esim. Conky näyttää vaan n. 10 riviä tekstiä, sen jälkeen on ihan sama mitä siihen tunkee niin mitään ei näytölle tule....
<J_Eee> tai sitten en vaan osaa
<J_Eee> viimeinen vaihtoehto osui oikeaan, eli unohtakaa koko juttu...
<Tekno> (:
<MikaT> Oletteko törmänneet tänään Ubuntun repoissa "Hash Sum" -ongelmaan "sudo apt-get update" -komennon jälkeen?
<MikaT> Mulla tulee tällainen virhe: W: Tiedoston http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 nouto ei onnistunut  Hash Sum täsmää
<MikaT> Onko repoindeksointi jostain syystä epäonnistunut?
<Tm_T> voi olla, voi olla myös että ko peili on vähän epäsynkassa/kesken synkkauksen
<MikaT> Tm_T: Ok, kokeillaanpas myöhemmin.
<Tm_T> MikaT: voit kokeilla pääpalvelimia myös
<MikaT> Jep, eipä tässä nyt niin hätä ole. Katotaan jos tulee oottelemalla kuntoon.
<MasseR> Milleen 10.04:ssa poistetaan servicejä käynnistymästä bootin yhteydessä?
<Sickki> update-rc.d
<VilleVicious> olen asentamassa ubuntu10.10 studiota koneelle. Downloadasin .ison ja laitoin tee käynistyslevy toiminolla tikulle. Yrittäessäni bootata tikula se kuitenkin menee grupin kautta perus ubuntuun, tarkistin että BIOSissa an boot prioritynä removable devise. Mikä neuvoksi?
<VilleVicious_> vaihdoin konetta, olen nyt läppärilläni. 10.10 studion asennus ei ota onnistakseen. tein buutti tikun linuxin työkalulla mutta kone ei halua bootata siltä vaikka tarkistin että removable decise on boot priorityn kärjessä
<Newa> löytyykö läppäristä boot menu-vaihtoehtoa?
<Newa> tyyliin että naputtelee käynnistyksen yhteydessä F8-F12 nappien välimaastoa
<VilleVicious_> Newa: koitan asentaa sitä studio versiota pöytäkoneelle josta kirjoitin ensimmäisen avun pyynnön, koitan para-aikaa tehdä tikun uudelleen läppärilläni
<shanttu> Ville äsken vasta loggasin etten tiedä aiempaa keskustelua. Itse vaihdoin studioon tavallisesta maverickista suoraan
<VilleVicious_> Shanttu: kone johon olen studiota asentamassa on tällä hetkellä 10.4 lts ubuntun vallassa, kuinka ns suora vaihto tehdään?
<shanttu> VilleVicious_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hjz1wZ -> Ubuntu Studio Upgrade from Ubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<shanttu> tulee iso läjä kamaa jos asentaa kaiken. toki niinkin voi tehdä.
<shanttu> mulla sujui tuo täysin ongelmitta
<VilleVicious_> Shanttu: menitkö tolla full upgradella?
<shanttu> menin joo. jos haluat audiopaketin niin videot pois ja toisinpäin. innostuksissani copy-pastesin koko koko komennon
<VilleVicious__> niin, jos tarkoituksena ei ole työstää videoita niin kannattaa jättää toi ubuntustudio-video tuolta lopusta pois?
<shanttu> jep. vaikka ubuntu-kanavalla ollaankin, niin ajattelin kokeilla audio-distroksi fedoraa. http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora_Draft_Documentation/0.1/html/Musicians_Guide/ http://ccrma.stanford.edu/planetccrma/software/introduction.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/PsmWEg -> Musicians' Guide
<shanttu> on tosi pro-osastoa
<VilleVicious__> ok, se ei nyt kuitenkaan tällä hetkellä ole tarpeen sillä tulevalle käyttäjälle ubuntun tuttuus on tärkeä elementti
<shanttu> ok. ihan simppeli tosiaan tuo upgrade että testiin vaan
<Finnish> shanttu, Siis onks toi Fedora-pohjainen?
<shanttu> Studio siis ihan ubuntu-studio. Tuo CCRMA-proggis mistä linkitin on CentOsille tai Fedoralle ja on käsittääkseni vielä enemmän pro.
<Finnish> Mitenkä niin pro?
<shanttu> Finnish: ccrma-projektissa on saatu käsittääkseni pienempi latenssi.
<Finnish> Onks se realtime?
<shanttu> Finnish: on
<VilleVicious__> shanttu: kiitos, hyvin vaikuttaa toimivan, m-audio fasttrackinkin tunnisti ilman pään vaivaa
<tuhoojabotti> Jokos Natty on tullu officiääl?
<jjo> tuhoojabotti: ei
<tuhoojabotti> Ok.
<Finnish> shanttu, Mikäs DAW tossa tulee mukana?
<Finnish> Ardour on ihan ok, tosin en mitään vakavaa sillä tekis. Käytän winukan puolella Reaperia levynteossa
<tpls> onkos kuin moni asentanut office 2007:n winen kautta?
<tpls> itellä just asennus menossa, sitä vaan voiko tuohon winehq:n platinium luokitukseen luottaa
<Tekno> ei voi
<tpls> ok, mitä siinä sit on ongelmaa?
<tpls> hmm, wöörd ainakin toimii, katotaanpa osaako se ladatat tuo 50-sivusta .docx:ää ja muokata sitä...
<tpls> nojoo, kaavaeditori kaataa koko wordin...
<tuhoojabotti> oho
<torde> tpls: mulla ei ainakaan toimi powerpoint juuri ollenkaan, kaavaeditori kaataa koko roskan, excelissä ei toimi oikean napin valikko, copypaste ei toimi ohjelmasta toimeen
<torde> *toiseen
<torde> sit kaikkee muuta pientä =)
<Finnish> Miksi käyttää officea, OO tahi libreoffice hoitaa homman
<torde> ei hoida
<torde> niinjoo, ja unohin mainita, että solveri ei toimi excelissä
<torde> solveri on yks hyvä syy sille, että oo ei oo riittävä
<torde> myöskään esim. ppt joka on tehty OO/Excelillä ei näytä samalta kun sitä sit kattoo excelillä/OO:lla
<torde> mut ois se kyllä hienoa, jos OO tai LO ois oikea vaihtoehto
<tpls> tässä just pitää yhtä harkkatyötä vääntää kaverien kans, harkka on docx:nä ja oo ei hanskaa niitä kaavoja ollenkaan
<tpls> ja kyllähä varsinkin jos pittää jottain oikein advanced juttuä vääntää niin OO kyl häviää excelin osalta kirkkaasti
<torde> ja siis jos oikeesti tehään jotain, niin heitetään officella vesilintua ja tehään jollain oikeella ohjelmalla =)
<torde> toi on vaan ilkeetä, että porukka tekee nykyään kaiken docx:änä, eikä esim. kouluissa saa kaikki välttämättä niitä auki
<shanttu> Finnish: ardour siinäkin. Lapsenkengissä vielä minunkin mielestäni.
<Finnish> Mulla on ardourin beta nelonen koneella, se on ihan ok ainakin päällisin puolin
<inz> tpls, harkkatyöryhmät puhutaan ympäri käyttään latexia, niin kaavojen teko helpottuu tsiljardisti
<tpls> nojoo, ite ennoo vaan jaksanu latexia opetella. ja melko turha tässä vaiheessa ku ois se vihonviimonen harkka pitää tehä :)
<tpls> +mikä
<heikki> LaTeX <3
<pesasa> LyX
<inz> Pääsi kyllä fysiikan selkkareissa huomattavan helpolla LaTeXin kanssa
<inz> Ehkä ekan, max tokan, olis saanu nopeemmin jollain wyswyg-kliksuttimella
<tuhoojabotti> Kai se on pakko opetella.
<inz> Mutta kymmenennen kohdalla olis ollu jojossa roikkumassa
<inz> Ja kätevää on myös, kun on symbolinen laskentaohjelma, joka osaa derivoida ja antaa tulokset latexina =)
<tuhoojabotti> Mikäs?
<heikki> sen nyt vaan näkee heti ulkoasusta jos on tehty jollain wordilla
<heikki> ja yleensä korreloi sen kanssa että myöskään sisältö ei ole kunnossa :)
<tuhoojabotti> Wördin oletusteema<3
<inz> tuhoojabotti, maxima
<tuhoojabotti> Ok.
<inz> tuhoojabotti, löytyy ihan universestä
<pesasa> Erehdyin joskus muinoin tekemään ensimmäisen fysiikan harjoitustyön selkkarini Wordillä (2.x). Seuraavat kirjoitin kuulakärkikynällä ruutupaperille.
<heikki> wxmaxima gui
<tuhoojabotti> Joo
<heikki> ei meinannut moraali antaa myöden kun piti tutorina tehdä fuksien kanssa jotain harjoitteluselkkaria wordilla
<tuhoojabotti> Määpäs väänsin FY1 ja 2 kurssit Word 2010:llä :D
<tuhoojabotti> muistiinpanot ja tehtävät
<inz> Ja dippaa tehdessä oli sit fysiikan töissä opitusta latexoinnista niiin paljon iloo =)
<tpls> vai semmosia kursseja...
<tpls> tuskin jaksaa ite latexilla vääntää dippaa ku virmas kuitenkin käytettään jottain officea
<pesasa> Mutta jos oikeasti haluaa nopeasti päästä käyttämään LaTeXin kauneutta, niin LyX on hyvä vaihtoehto.
<heikki> wordi ja siihen plotteja ottamalla kuvakaappaus excel-kuvaajista!
<heikki> ei se latex niin hankalaa ole, käyttää opetteluun vähän aikaa niin se maksaa itsensä moninkertaisena takaisin
<tuhoojabotti> heikki: Saahaan kuvaajia wördiin?
<tuhoojabotti> ainakin uuteen
<tuhoojabotti> exceliin heitetää tiedot :P
<tuhoojabotti> avaa sen siihe rinnalle
<heikki> siinä kohtaa kun puhutaan excelistä ja kuvaajista samassa lauseessa niin menee pieleen
<tuhoojabotti> Kui? :P
<tuhoojabotti> tilastollisissa jutuissa siihen on hyvä syöttää lukuja
<Iltsu> hei mitäs niitä citrixin tyylisiä oli linuxille et sais etäkäytettyä graafisena linuxia
<Iltsu> klienttikonees haluisin käyttää windowsia
<Newa> no valmiina löytyy system -> preferences -> remote desktop
<Newa> muistaakseni vnc-pohjainen toteutus
<Iltsu> no mä en oo asentanu vielä mitää
<Iltsu> ja musta tuntuu ettei toi oikee vastaa sitä mitä hain
<Tm_T> Iltsu: tarkoitat fat/thinclient systeemiä?
<Iltsu> no tarkotuksen olis päästä ajamaa softaa joka o ainoostaa linuxille nätisti windowsissa ja virtuaalikonet en haluis käyttää
<Tm_T> eli fatclient, mmmmh
<Iltsu> joskus tyypitin jotai semmost
<Iltsu> mut siit on iha sika kauan
<Newa> tarkoitatko ehkä Xming:iä?
<Newa> tarjoaa windowsille X-ikkunointipohjan, jotta voi esim. ssh-sessiosta käynnistää linuxin ohjelmia pyörimään windowsin puolella ikkunoissa
<Iltsu> ei ollu se mitä käytin, sil oli joku komeempi nimi, mut xming vaikuttais nettisivujensa perusteel enemmä ku täydelliselt tähä hommaa
<Iltsu> mitenköhä muuten pal tommosest tulee tehohävikkii
<Newa> välissä olevan verkon verran ja windowsin ikkunointikykyjen mukaan
<Iltsu> lähiverkos toki ajais ni pystyisköhä mitehyvin esmes darktablee
<Iltsu> täytyy asentaa ja koittaa
<Iltsu> taidan jättää huomisee, ei jaksa alkaa plärää näytön piuhojen kans
<Iltsu> tarvis olla yks ylimärääne tefti jossai tommosii projekteihi
<vesanoob> tere
<vesanoob> onks täällä ketään joka tietäisi lubuntusta, kun #lubuntussa ei nyt vastailla :)
<vesanoob> asensin nautiluksen siihen ja se pitäisi saada menu listiin
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-22
<SipuliSopuli> joku joskus anto purkan millä saan .txt tiedostoon kaikki asennetut paketit ja toisen purkan jolla saan asennettua ne siitä .txt filusta mutta minähän olen mennyt sen unohtamaan
<SipuliSopuli> joten olisiko apuja?
<ninnnu> veikkaus: dpkg --get-selections > asennetut.txt; dpkg --set-selections < asennetut.txt
<SipuliSopuli> kuulostaa ainakin tutulta
<torpedro> Terve
<torpedro> tarvitsisin vähän apua
<viginti> kerro
<torpedro> ongelma mokkulan kanssa
<torpedro> mokkula on huawei E1762
<viginti> jatkakaa
<torpedro> ubuntu ei tunnista sitä modeemiksi
<torpedro> eikä osaaminen linuxien parissa päätä huimaa
<torpedro> mitä siis teen jotta saan ubuntun tunnistamaan sen modeemiksi?
<viginti> jaa-a, teidän kannattaisi kysyä neuvoa minuakin viisaammilta
<torpedro> Googlettelin asiaa mutta jokaisella tuntui olevan vähän eri ratkaisu
<torpedro> No onkohan täällä ketään joka osaisi auttaa?
<SipuliSopuli> no en nyt varsinaisesti osaa auttaa
<SipuliSopuli> mut, olisko tästä apua http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=30486.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/c6CyH1 -> Linux Mint 7 ja Huawei E1762 ongelma.[RATKAISTU]
<kirvesAxe> Itse tappelin äsken tunnin E169:n kanssa, enkä vieläkään ole varma millä se ratkesi...
<SipuliSopuli> kirvesAxe: pingaat 7sec välein ;D
<torpedro> joo mutta minkä noista paketeista mä asennan :D
<torpedro> tossakin on on nälkävuoden pitkä lista kaikkea :D
<torpedro> huh huh
<SipuliSopuli> ei auta muukun kokeilla kaikkea :p
<kirvesAxe> :D
<kirvesAxe> SipuliSopuli, vian kuvauksen perusteella vaikuttaa olevan sama ongelma ku mulla :D
<torpedro> vittumaisinta on että on vain kaksi mokkulallista läppäriä käytössä
<SipuliSopuli> torpedro: tästä voisi myös ehkä mahdollisesti olla apua; http://linux.fi/wiki/Mokkula
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/CijmhI -> Huawei E220/E270 – Linux.fi
<torpedro> jos ton sais piuhan päähän niin varmaan olis helpompaa
<torpedro> no nyt se suostuu asentamaan noi paketit
<torpedro> Asensin sen Usb-modeswitch ja siihen sen datan
<torpedro> tuolta yhteyden luonnista se ei kuitenkaan anna mtikkua modeemiksi
<torpedro> näyttää vieläkin että toi olis Huawei SD storage
<torpedro> ja että cd-asemassa olis Mobile parthner
<Newa> pitäisikö tikku välillä ottaa irti ja laittaa takaisin?
<torpedro> käynnistin koneen jo uudestaankin...
<tale> torpedro: Luitko Mokkulasulkeiset? http://www.siptune.net/tiki-index.php?page=Ubuntu+ja+modeemit
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/BEa3wK -> Evernet User Manual : Ubuntu ja modeemit
<tale> torpedro: Ton mukaan usb-modeswitch tarvitaan, mutta Network Manager ei osaa yhdistää modeemin kautta nettiin vaan tarvitaan wvdial tms.
<torpedro> just just
<torpedro> koettelee uskoa ubuntuun...
<Newa> tosin tuo ohje oli 9.10 versiolle
<tale> torpedro: Kannattaa ensin katsoa Mokkulasulkeisista mitkä mokkulat toimii, ettei saa riesakseen niitä surkeita malleja.
<Newa> huawein mokkuloissa on tosiaan perusjuttu se, että sille pitää kertoa salainen kädenpuristus jotta paljastaa modeemirajapintansa
<Newa> sitä varten tuo usb-modeswitch
<torpedro> tota
<torpedro> mä asensin sen siirtämällä sen toiselta koneelta toiselle
<Newa> itse olen mokkulan kanssa jumpannut network manageria mm. oikealla napilla valikosta "disable wireless networking"
<Newa> ja sitten sama takaisin enable
<Newa> se unohtaa muutokset heti kun virta katkeaa
<torpedro> mut sit sellainen nyyppä kysymys
<torpedro> mihin mä noi käskyt kirjoitan
<torpedro> :D
<tale> torpedro: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=30486.msg251740#msg251740
<torpedro> ja mistä vitusta mä löydän ton synpaticin vaikka sen pitäis olla asennettuna
<Newa> applications -> accessories -> terminal
<Newa> auttanee alkuun
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/XJp7df -> Linux Mint 7 ja Huawei E1762 ongelma.[RATKAISTU]
<tale> torpedro: Ei saa kiroilla.
<Newa> synaptic on system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<torpedro> joo vois taas ottaa ne silmät käteen
<torpedro> mä viime yönä tätä säädi
<Newa> huomioi vielä että kun tiedostoa teet
<Newa> niin tuo SUBSYSTEM= rimpsu tulee kokonaan yhdelle riville
<Newa> eli SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="12d1", SYSFS{idProduct}=="1446", RUN+="/usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch -v 0x12d1 -p 0x1446 -M 55534243000000000000000000000011060000000000000000000000000000"
<torpedro> mistä sä ton rimpsun otit?
<Newa> talen foorumilinkistä
<torpedro> toi pääte ilmoitta että se modeswitch on asennettu
<torpedro> mut noi sulkeiset ilmoittaa että erillistä rulea ei tarvitse, miten tämä nyt sitten pitäius ymmärtää?
<Newa> hyvä, sun pitää vielä tehdä sille komentotiedosto jotta se modeswitch toimii oikein
<Newa> mjuu, niin näyttää sanovan: http://www.siptune.net/tiki-index.php?page=udev+rules+mokkuloille
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LOQ2Uf -> Evernet User Manual : udev rules mokkuloille
<Newa> no, sitten asia kannattaa koittaa kytkemällä mokkula uudelleen kiinni
<Newa> joko otat sen usb-portista 10 sek irti ja laitat takaisin
<Newa> tai sitten network-managerista oikealla napilla disable ja sitten enable wireless networking
<torpedro> sitä disaplointia ei voi valita
<torpedro> ei anna ottaa langatonta käyttöön
<Newa> mitäs sanoo komento: dmesg |grep -i tty
<torpedro> ei lähde toimiaan
<torpedro> kiitos kuitenkin avusta
<torpedro> lähde juomaan olutta snadiin ärtymykseen
<Newa> hm
<torpedro> viikonloppuja
<Newa> vilkaisitko tuota dmesgiä
<Newa> vai loppuuko aika?
<torpedro> en koska multa katkes yhteys
<torpedro> juu
<Newa> eli tuolla sulkeisissa on testausosio alhaalla
<torpedro> mutta mä palaan asiaan täällä kannulla varmasti vielä
<torpedro> :D
<Newa> okke
<torpedro> oukei
<torpedro> pitää pitää mielessä'
<torpedro> moikka
<orava> onkohan mahdollista saada multi-displaylla 3 näyttöä' kytketty, atin näytönohjain. Catalyst control centerissa ei voi valita kuin 2 näyttöä multi-displayhin.
<orava> kellään omakohtaista kokemusta?
<tale> orava: Osaako se näytönohjain käyttää kolmea näyttöä?
<orava> joo, 3 näyttöä näkyy control centerissä ja multidisplayhyn voi valita ihan mitkä 2 tahansa
<orava> mutta sitten mitä tahansa yrittää viimeiseksi lisätä, se on harmaana
<Sysi> jotku nayttikset rajaa ihan rautatasolla kahteen, tietty voi olla ajurin vika
<orava> hd5770 kyseessä ja 3 näyttöpaikkaa löytyy
<Sysi> mulla on nelja eika wintoosallakaa toimi ku kaks, gtx 460
<orava> ok, voipi olla sitten siitä kiinni
<Sysi> kertooko google mitaa?
<Sysi> eyefinitylla pitais saada aika monta nayttoa
<mjr> joo noi ei välttämättä osaa yhtä montaa kerralla kuin mitä voi liittää, mutta evt tästä tapauksesta
<orava> pitäisköhän kokeilla liittää 2 näyttöä vga:lla ja 1 näytön hdmi:llä, tällä hetkellä on 1 hdmi, 1dvi ja 1 vga
<orava> näyttää monella muulla olevan samaa ongelmaa että ei saa kuin 2 näyttöä
<orava> jooh, vain 2 korttia voi olla
<orava> siis näyttöä
<orava> "if your graphics card only have DVI, VGA, HDMI(or a mixture of the three), you CAN ONLY output to a maximum of 2 screens"
<orava> mutta jos olis ollut display portti sitten olisi saanut enemmän näyttöjä
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-23
<Odius> Hyvä Wulf!
<SipuliSopuli> transmission sukkaa, jäätyy kun lisää uuden latauksen
<SipuliSopuli> sama vika kaikilla torrent -clienteilla mitä oon kokeillut :S
<Paavi2_0> levytila loppu?
<SipuliSopuli> ei voi mitenkään olla
<czr_> katso dmesg:illä jos kernelistä tulee virheitä tuossa kohtaa
<czr_> ja kokeile testiksi jotain torrenttia jonka tiedät varmasti toimivan (ubuntun iso tai joku vastaava)
<SipuliSopuli> on kokeiltu jo
<Paavi2_0> mulla se on jumittunut vain silloin, kun osiolta loppuu tila kesken
<czr_> SipuliSopuli, aja strace -p PID transmissionia vasten kun se jaatyy
<czr_> ota sita jonku sekunnin, pastee johonkin ja heita url.
<SipuliSopuli> strace -p PID transmission7win 27
<SipuliSopuli> äh
<czr_> eikun otat sen transmissionin PID:in ensin
<czr_> sit laitat strace -p PID
<czr_> PID:in tilalle transmissionin PID.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-24
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Pinta
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JEzvtg -> Viikko 17 - Pinta | Viikon VALO
<Iltsu> paljasta pinmtaa
<pesasa> :-)
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<tuhoojabotti> Millos se nattyn virallinen julukasu o?
<Kurko> oliskohan 28.04.2011
<tuhoojabotti> Vois sit kokeilla, joko toimaa AMD:t suoraa taas. :P
<Kurko> nekö ei ole sitten suoraan toiminut?
<tuhoojabotti> Joo ei
<tuhoojabotti> Tein upgraden nii meni rautakiihotus
<tuhoojabotti> ja sit yritin laittaa ajurit ni onnistuin poistaa ne kait.
<tuhoojabotti> Nyt tulee vaa out of range. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Joten aattelin puhtaan asennuksen laittaa.
<shanttu> jos haluaa pitää gnomen samoilla asetuksilla niin miten update kannattaa hoitaa? mulla ongelmia ati open ajureiden kanssa ja sanoivat kannulla et toiv natsaa nattyn kanssa
<Peku_^> terppa, löytyykö c ohjelmoijia?
<tuhoojabotti> Osaan pythonii, close enough?
<tuhoojabotti> js kans, sekä php jotenkuten. CoolBasic tietty myös.
<Peku_^> on tullut mutka matkaan. kun käytän sanamuuttujaa, niin ubuntun GCC compiler käy hälyttämään %s komennosta
<Peku_^> muutenkin ohjelma menee hatuilleen, vaikka kaverilla pelaa joka käyttää windowsilla devc++
<Peku_^> http://pastebin.com/VBX04KeS
<Peku_^> testi.c:8: warning: format ‘%s’ expects type ‘char *’, but argument 2 has type ‘char (*)[20]’
<Peku_^> ohjelma kuitenki toimii, mut mikä merkitys tolla varoituksella on?
<tuhoojabotti> Haluaa char, mut annat sille char[20]? :D
<tuhoojabotti> vissii joku taulukko tjsp.
<tuhoojabotti> en mää näist nii tiiä.
<Peku_^> itsehän olen mokkeri ja pallo hukassa
<Peku_^> vähäsen pidemmässä ohjelmassa meneeki jo compiler iha sekasin
<tuhoojabotti> Koodaat C:tä, ongelma havaittu.
<skfin> Peku_^: Toimiiko toi koodi tosta huolimatta?
<skfin> Jos toimii, älä koske siihen, se voi hajota.
<Peku_^> joo sain korjattua ongelman
<Peku_^> se ei tykkän tossa scanfissa & merkistä
<tuhoojabotti> :)
<ighea> joo'o
<ighea> jos en ihan väärässä ole niin syötätte sille staattisen pituisen merkkijonon pointteria eli pointterin pointteria vaikka se haluaisi pelkän pointterin
<ighea> point(ter) taken?
<Nakkel> Miten saan localet pelittää oikein? Nyt LANG=fi_FI.UFT-8 kun pitäis saada jänkkiuuteeäffää. :/
<Nakkel>  /etc/environment sisältää LANG=en_US.UTF-8 ja /etc/default/locale myös, mut silti se jostain repii ton fififififiiin.
<ighea> no juu
<ighea> melko vammasta, itsellänikin on lang enkku ja messages enkku ja loput on fiffiä
<ighea> mutta silti osa pöllähtää väärin
<skfin> Nakkel: No exporttaa se
<skfin> Ei se ole muuta kuin ympäristömuuttuja
<Nakkel> skfin: Hrm, haluan sen alkulähteen riipasta oikein.
<Nakkel> Että mistä hatusta se repii ko. arvon siihen.
<skfin> localeconf?
<Nakkel> Kerro lisää.
<skfin> Hmm, toi on wanha tosin, mistäköhän muistin
<Nakkel> Ei ainakaan oo komento, eikä paketeissa.
<Nakkel> Tosin taidan muistaa ton ikiajoista kans.
<skfin> Jos ajat "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales", niin kai se generoi ton en_US.UTF-8:n
<Nakkel> Greppasin rekursiivisesti koko juuren. Ei löydy "väärässä" kohtaa fi_FI:tä. :P
<Nakkel> skfin: Mulla on toimiva en_US mut haluan eroon tosta fifistä väärässä paikkaa.
<skfin> Hmmhmm
<Sysi> käyttäjien .bash* filuissa ei mitää?
<skfin> localet on kyllä jänniä
<mjr> onko /etc/environment:iin eksynyt
<Nakkel> Sysi: Ei missään / alla olevassa tekstitiedostossa ole väärässä paikassa LANG=fi_FI-UTF-8
<mjr> tai userin ~/.dmrc:hen
<Nakkel> Eli siis greppasin koko / rekursiivisesti
<Nakkel> Binäärit ignoroiden toki :P
<Nakkel> Mut joh, nyt saunaan kuumentamaan tunteita lisää. :)
<Nakkel> mjr: negative molempiin.
<Nakkel> http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/158431/ubuntu-linux-boosted-10000-seat-pc-win
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/dCEb7X -> Ubuntu Linux boosted by 10,000 seat PC win | ITworld
<tuhoojabotti> Nais
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-16
<Needhelp> Hello! can someone help me translate something from finnish to english?
<ninnnu> Oneliner or longer?
<Needhelp> one line :P
<Needhelp> nonneh lopetas nyt toi mussutus ja ala heilaa niin perkeleesti, i dont know what that means ; ;
<ninnnu> Stop nagging and don't hilight(?) so damn much
<Needhelp> lol
<Needhelp> thanks
<czr> heilaa might also mean "jumping in and out"
<czr> or smt like that
<czr> (it's not a real word)
<czr> might be a munged version of "heilu"
<Needhelp> finnish is hard to translate ><
<elias_a> I would not have understood that either.
<czr> Needhelp, not really
<czr> aka, only for google.
<elias_a> Needhelp: It is not. The problem is that the expressions there are not general and the grammar also sucks.
<Needhelp> oh, it's just that ive been trying to find everywhere a translation haha
<czr> which is pretty understandable. finnish is like modern english. no one knows how to write it properly
<elias_a> Machine translation has no chance if the text does not follow the syntax of the language.
<elias_a> czr: Arrrggggghhhh!
<elias_a> czr: No one? :D
<czr> none :-)
<elias_a> nope ;-)
<czr> noöne. betterer_
<czr> ?
<elias_a> butterer lubricates
<czr> betterer for sliding the sand witches
<elias_a> voitelija voitelee :P
<elias_a> Huh - eiköhän tämä riitä tälle aamulle...
<czr> uskon kans.
<elias_a> smoinen ja muutkin: Onkos tiedossa jokin puhelusofta, joka hyödyntää N9:n etukameraa?
<elias_a> Nimim. lunttuluuri-eelopin potkuja odotellessa...
<smoinen> elias_a: Google Talkin pitäisi tukea sitä
<smoinen> elias_a: nokia kaupasta Gtalk Video Call
<smoinen> appsin kommenteissa tosin ei hirveästi hurrata toimivuudelle
<elias_a> smoinen: Oukkei.
<Arduinu> jos minulla on dual bootti, niin saanko winen käyttämään win 7 ohjelmien tiedostoja
<gildean> Arduinu: sun pitää mountata se windows-osio ensin ja sitten osottaa winelle mistä ne tiedostot löytyy
<Arduinu> ja jos käynnistän koneen uudelleen win7:lla kaikki toimii entiseen malliin
<Arduinu> ?
<gildean> jep, kuhan et vahingossa roplaa mitää tärkeetä
<Arduinu> ja saako tuon mounttauksen automaattiseksi eli kun käynnistän ubuntun se tekee samalla mouttauksen
<gildean> kyllä
<Arduinu> hmm pitää varmaan asentaa sitten rinnalle
<gildean> fstabiin lisäämällä sen oikean mountpointin ja laitteen onnistuu kyllä
<Arduinu> vielä levynosionnista jos jaan 1 teran levyn kahtia wintoosasa jolloin 500gb windows ja500gb ubuntu laitankko vain ubuntun asennuksessa "Asenna windowsin rinnalle" ja ei tarvitse itse säätää muuta
<gildean> jep
<gildean> siinä tulee muistaakseni vielä semmonen liukuri millä voi säätää sitä ubuntu-osion kokoa
<Arduinu> eihäs sit tartee jos on 2 osioo ja valitsee sen toisen
<Arduinu> kokonaan sille ubuntulle
<gildean> ei tarvi säätää, mut kyl se sen silti muistaakseni näyttää
<Arduinu> k
<gildean> ikään kuin: "tämmöset asetukset ois, tee muutoksia jos on tarve"
<Arduinu> saakos muuten tuon NumLockin menemään päälle automaattisesti kun en tainu löytää biosista sit kohtaa emo:Asrock z68 pro 3
<gildean> se on kyllä biosin asetus, mut kai sen jotenkin saa ohjelmallisestikin
<gildean> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/HkH4qT -> NumLock - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Arduinu> thx
<Arduinu> saisko parhaat ohjelmat / asennuksen jälkeen hankittavat ohjelmat
<gildean> aika paha, melkein kaikki mitä tarvii on jo valmiina asennettuna
<gildean> eli riippuu hyvin pitkälti siitä mitä koneella teet
<n1ko> mua on aina hämmästyttänyt tuo parhaiden ohjelmien kysely
<Arduinu> mit siinä on niin outoa
<tabasko> mikä kauppias suomessa myy muita kuin chieftecin sas backplaneja?
<n1ko> Arduinu: kun ainakin itse hankin softia sen mukaan mitä tarviin :)
<n1ko> vähän hölmöä suositella esimerkiksi 12v pojalle menkkojen seuraamiseen tarkotettua softaa, oli softa miten hyvä ja laadukas vaan
<Arduinu> yleensä on aina must have softat siks niit yleensä kysytään, mut jos ubuntussa ne on mukana ni ei mit
<gildean> Arduinu: ubuntun yks ideoista on nimenomaan kerätä ne "parhaat" useimmin käytetyt ohjelmat vakioasennukseen
<Arduinu> ubuntu olisi täydellinen mielestäni jos näitä muokattaisiin: paljon parempi muokattavuus, win softien tukeminen natiivina myös aero efectit mukaan, muut yritykset tukisivat paremmin
<skfin> win softien tukeminen natiivina ":D"
<Shrik3> muokattavuus ei oo välttämättä hyvä idea
<skfin> muokattavuus silleen et kaikki on mahdollista tarvittaessa muttei välttämättä esillä
<skfin> Arduinu: Voin luvata että win softia ei tulla koskaan tukeen natiivina
<Arduinu> :( harmi mut tarkotin sil et niiku wine toimis
<skfin> joo, wineä kehitetään
<skfin> Ja se on ihan toista luokkaa nykyään kuin mitä se joskus kolme vuotta sitten oli
<Arduinu> j ihan hyvin se näytää toimivan mutta ulkoasu xp aikana vähä jäles
<czr> tai edellä. riippuu omasta mausta
<skfin> No mut toimivuus on tärkeämpi
<Arduinu> saako kaikki napit ja muut näytää ubuntun perus teemlata
<skfin> Kuhan nyt vähän monimutkasempikin toimisi winellä
<czr> Arduinu, ei saa muutenkaan kun windows-softien tekstit on koodattu aika useasti ei-skaalautuviksi
<czr> teeman sovitus väkivaltaisesti niihin näyttäis vaan aika rumalta
<czr> ikkunoiden napit ehkä sais tehtyäkin vielä
<czr> siis kehysten
<Arduinu> saako muuten ubuntussa samankaisen napin kun win 7 ctrl eli tekstiä muokatessa painaa ctrl+ nuoli liikuu osoitin sanan lopuun/alkuun
<czr> komentorivillä näyttäis toimivan juuri noin mulla
<gildean> toimii se esim. geditissäkin
<Arduinu> hhm ei ainakaan virtualboxissa toiminu äske katotaan uudeleen
<gildean> shifti valitsee
<Arduinu> j niiiku wontoosassaki
<Arduinu> j ei toimi virtualboxissa
<gildean> virtualboxissa ainakin toinen ctrl tais olla näppäimistökaappaus päälle/pois
<Mkaysi> oikea
<Arduinu> Onkohan tietoa onko tuo saatuo tehtyä :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1905243
<czr> siellähän on pariin otteeseen sanottu et jos haluat kustomoida niin käytä jotain sellaista mikä on siihen tehty
<czr> ne valinnat mitä siihen gnomen ympäristöön on tehty, on tehty huolella sun puolesta. ne eivät ole sattumanvaraisia.
<Arduinu> eli ei saa?
<czr> kaiken saa tehtyä
<Myrtti> eri asia on kuinka paljon siihen tarttee töitä tehdä
<Arduinu> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/edgebound-desktop-gives-ubuntu-a-new-look/ tämä ei nyt ihan samanlainen mutta hieno kuitenkin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/VfT75F -> Give Ubuntu a New Look with the ‘Edgebound Desktop’
<mlpug> onko jossain lista USB koodeista jotka on jotenkin tuettu
<mlpug> eli jos ostan vaikka usbiin liitettävän laitteen jonka koodi on 1130:0202
<mlpug> niin löytyykö jostain tietoa tuolla koodilla että onko tuettu vai ei
<mlpug> ja tuetulla tarkotan tässä, että saisin sen kohtuullisella vaivalla konffattua enteriksi tai välilyönniksi tms
<czr__> mlpug, hmm. jossain oli kyl joku haettava kanta noista
<czr__> ajureissahan on lista noista vendor-pareista mitä tukevat, ja niistä saa kyl haettua sit mut hmm. anna sekunti
<czr__> mlpug, ilmeisesti joku IR-vastaanotin mokkula?
<czr__> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1448210.html voisi olla lähellä
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/upjVE7 -> [ubuntu] USB IR receiver device appears and disappears [Archive]  - Ubuntu Forums
<czr__> http://cateee.net/lkddb/ tää oli se kantasysteemi mitä mietin mut ei se oikein toiminu tuohon :-)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/MgOgzs -> LKDDb: Linux Kernel Driver DataBase
<Gaben1234> Hello.
<Gaben123> Hi.
<mlpug> czr__, mulla ei ole vielä tuota laitetta. Haluisin ostaa sellaisen punaisen ison nappulan ja sitten haluisin saada sen painalluksen vastaamaan enteriä tai spacea
<mlpug> luulisin, että se on nappula, jossa usb piuha, ei IR:ää. sitten siinä on joku windows softa mukana ja haluaisin etukäteen saada vähän varmuutta, että saan sen nappulan ubuntussa vastaamaan tosiaan vaikka spacebarin painallusta
<mlpug> mutta eipä tuo ole kovin kallis laite. taidan rohkeasti ostaa nappulan ja katsoa saanko sen toimimaan
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-17
<Arduinu> onko jotasin hyvää oman teeman teko ohjelmaa
<Tm_T> minkä teeman?
<Arduinu> öö ubuntuun teema
<Shrik3> onko gnomessa mitään erillistä theme-tukea?
<Mkaysi> GNOME3:ssa on
<Mkaysi> Asetukset löytyvät ohjelmalla gnome-tweak-tool
<Arduinu> tiedättekö jotain vaaleaa, tyylitettyä teemaa ubuntuun
<Arduinu> http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/273/e/c/ubuntu_unity_desktop_mockup_by_musl1m-d33znwv.png tai tällaista
<elias_a> Arduinu: Enpä näe suurta eroa defaulttiin mutta ainahan voit rukoilla. Ehkä Allah tekee sinulle sellaisen.
<Arduinu> toi yläpalkki jas en reunastu tossa eniten houkuttaa
<tale> Arduinu: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/themes-collection-for-ubuntu-1110-unity.html
<tale> Arduinu: Google löysi tuommoisen.
<UrB> tuon da screenshotin kaltaista themeä ei oikein voi tehdä kun se sivupaneeli menee piiloon
<UrB> tai vaatisi vähän enempikin kikkailua
<Arduinu> tuo yläpalkin ulkonäkö ois kul iha nice
<UrB> se lienee tehtävissä? transparencyä kehiin ja fontit / ikonit mieluisiksi
<UrB> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/how-to-easily-skin-ubuntus-unity-desktop/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/nPUMuC -> [How To] Easily Skin Ubuntu’s Unity Desktop
<UrB> tuo voisi auttaa
<UrB> eli paneli läpinäkyviksi ja sopiva taustakuva missä nuo reunaviivat -> profit ... mutta menetät auto-hide ominaisuuden
<UrB> +t
<Arduinu> no näyttä 24 tuumaa ei tartee paljo autohidee
<UrB> jep - eikun toimeen sitten
<Arduinu> pitää postata tänne sitte ulos kun saa valmiiksi
<czr> miksi?
<Arduinu> huviksee
<Arduinu> voiko nuita oikean yläreunan pikku kuvakkeita vaihtaa helposti
<UrB> ne tulee ikonipaketin mukana
<UrB> tuo mockupin setti näyttää kovasti gnome3:sen vastaavalta
<Tm_Tr> hm
<Arduinu> Mistähän ubuntun syövereistä löytyy sen perusteeman tiedostot
<Mkaysi>  /usr/share/themes/ näyttää sisältävän jotakin.
<happosade> Moi
<happosade> Tarttisin skriptin, joka lähettäis sähköpostia listaa läpi yks kerrallaan
<happosade> ts. jokaiselle erikseen, ettei näkis toisiaan. Ja pitäis saada muutettua oma lähettäjän osoite.
<happosade> Kuulostaapaa spämmäämiseltä... Partiojutut on?
<Iltsu> eiks iha normikäytäntö oo pistää kaik vastaanottajat siihe piilokopio kohtaan tommoses tapaukses
<happosade> Näkeeks ne sillon et on piilokopio?
<re-G> ei
<happosade> aa no huva
<re-G> kokele
<re-G> kokeile
<re-G> sillähän tuon näkee
<happosade> No näkyy ettei vastaanottajia..
<happosade> Toivottavasti ei mene spämmiin
<elias_a> happosade: Eiks kannattaisi miettiä jotain modernimpaa viestintämuotoa?
<elias_a> Nimim. 80-luvun aktiivi.
<re-G> tai onhan tuo simppeli tehä for-loopilla ja sendmaililla :)
<elias_a> Miksi ihmeessä ei mailman kelpaa?
<elias_a> Onko kyse jostain Pohjois-Pohjanmaan piiristä jossa vielä eletään yksisuuntaisen kommunikaation ajassa?
<Iltsu> pienet partiolaiset hassuine tapoineen
<elias_a> No ei se nyt niin yksinkertaista ole.
<Iltsu> meil suunnistusskenes kyl kerrotaa iha rehellisest kenel kaikil olähetetty
<elias_a> Iltsu: No lähinnä mietin sitä, että mikä tahansa toteutus, jossa on jokin tuollainen polibyroo, joka lähettää jollekin kohderyhmälle, on vähän passe.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-18
<tale> happosade: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ohjelmia#Massapostitus
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Eo6mih -> Ohjelmia – Porixi
<czr> happosade, jos on tarkoitus pistaa nk "postituslistaa" pystyyn niin suosittelisin mailman:iin tutustumista
<czr> jos on tuollainen "one off" juttu niin bcc on ihan bueno siihen
<Torstai> Moroo, pitäs laittaa noita ATIn ajureita Ubuntuun mutta tää Lisäajurit ikkuna tarjoaa kahta asennettavaa eli mikä noille pitäisi tehdä? http://i.imgur.com/Ivw2O.png kuvassa ikkuna
<Torstai> Pitääkö tuo alempi asentaa, että voi päivittää vai voiko tuon ylimmän asentaa ensin?
<SuperOscar> Eiköpähän tuo kieltäydy asentumasta, jos niillä on jokin järjestys, eli minä heittäisin suoraan ylemmän ensin.
<Torstai> Katson mitä tapahtuu
<Torstai> Eipä toimi, pyytää katselemaan lokia
<SuperOscar> Kurkkaa lokia. Vaikka tietysti voit myös suoraan kokeilla asentaa sen alemman ja sitten ylemmän.
<Torstai> "2012-04-18 15:57:42,055 WARNING: /sys/module/fglrx_updates/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind fglrx_updates driver" <-- Viittaa ilmeisesti, että pitää asentaa toisessa järjestyksessä
<SuperOscar> Jep.
<pekkaaa> apuuva. Yritän wlanilla verkossa olevan läppärin kautta päästä kiinteän piuhan päässä olevan pöytäkoneen tiedostoihin käsiksi. Läppärissä Lubuntu ja pöytäkoneessa Ubuntu. Samba on asennettu molempiin ja pari kansioo laitettu jakoon joihin haluaisin päästä käsiksi. En kuitenkaan näe jaettuja kansioita läppärillä. Mikä neuvoksi?
<peku> koneet samassa aliverkossa?
<pekkaaa> millä pääsen sen toteamaan? Kaveri joka mulle asensin netin tänne, sanoi että pitäisi olla conffattu siten että koneilla saa toisiinsa yhteyden.
<peku> katot molempien koneiden ip-osoitteet, ja voit kokeilla pingata niitä jotta yhteys on varmasti olemassa
<pekkaaa> ok. mitenhän se sitten tapahtuu? :D
<SuperOscar> Ensin ifconfig päätteeseen (näet IP-osoitteen), sitten toiselta koneelta ”ping IP-osoite”.
<pekkaaa> molemmillta koneilta saa yhteyden toisiinsa ilmeisesti (ping 3-5ms packet loss 0%)
<pekkaaa> 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4006ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 3.876/5.408/6.359/0.848 ms
<pekkaaa> ??
<SuperOscar> Sori, Sambassa en sitten osaakaan auttaa:-/ Mutta kun verkko toimii, Sambankin taatusti saa toimimaan. Jos sitten ehdottomasti *haluat* Samban. Itse käyttäisin SSH:ta tai NFS:ää.
<pekkaaa> en ehdottomasti halua sambaa, haluan vain mahdollisimman yksinkertaisen tavan selata pöytäköneen kovalevyä läppärillä
<pekkaaa> tuohan olisi ihan huikean mukava jos vain hiiren oikealla klikkaamalla "jaa" saisi tiedostot jakoon (niinkuin sen nyt vissiin pitäisi toimia)
<SuperOscar> Jaa-a, ehkä tuollainen graafisuus vaatiikin Sambaa, mene tiedä... Mutta NFS:llä homma menisi suunnilleen niin, että asennat NFS-palvelimen pöytäkoneeseen ja muokkaat /etc/exports-tiedoston kuntoon, sitten käynnistät palvelimen. Toiselle koneelle luodaan kansio, johon pöytäkoneelta jaettava kansio liitetään, esim. /ext (nimi voi olla mitä tahansa), kirjoitetaan /etc/fstabiin tiedot jaosta ja annetaan mount-käsky. Kuul
<czr> itse kayttaisin nfs:aa ja autofs:aa clientilla
<czr> vaatii enemman tekemista kuin kovakoodaus fstabiin mut hyodyllisempi
<pekkaaa> kuulostaa hankalalta, taidan pyytää jotain enemmän koneista tajuavaa käymään kylässä joku päivä :D
<pekkaaa> kiitos kuitenkin
<soulman63> iltaa, hajoaa pää kansion oikeuksien kanssa.. edelleen
<soulman63> yritän saada suosikkikansioni var/www  käytettäväksi  ftp:llä , pääsen kyllä muihin paikkoihin mutta jotenkin tuo nyt on jumissa
<soulman63> käytössä pureftpd
<n1ko> ensimmäisenä kantsii unohtaa ftp ja toisena tsekata että oikeudet on kunnossa
<soulman63> vähän paha unohtaa kun tätä on tarkoitus käyttää koulun näytössä
<tale> soulman63: komenna sudo chmod -R a+r /var/www
<n1ko> miten koulun näyttö liittyy ftp:hen? eikai mikään koulu opeta ftp:n käyttämistä tollasessa kontekstissa?
<Aku506> Onnistuisikohan näytön sammuttaminen samalla kun lukitsen näytön? Käytössä 12.04 ja Timelinex 3830T
<soulman63> nokun tehtävä on asentaa ubuntu ja lamp kokonaisuus sekä ftp
<Aku506> Näytönsammutusnamikka on kyllä fn:n takana, mutta haluaisin yhdistää sen ja lukitsemisen (tai päinvastoin)
<soulman63> tale: ei muutosta
<soulman63> www kansion omistaa root, kansion oikat luo ja poista tiedostoja, ryhmä; ftpgroup, oikat Muut; avaa tiedostoja
<soulman63> onko edes nuo oikein? (oon räplännyt tätä jo tässä tovin enkä edes muista mistä lähdettiin)
<Aku506> Ratkaistu
<HiskiBoy> Miten täs 11.04 gnomessa luodaan uus mobiililaajakaista yhteys
<HiskiBoy> se automaattisesti kysyy nyt en vo luoda dna: lle uutta. tos on jo saunis luotu mut.... Pitääks täs mennä aina unity puolelle aina
<HiskiBoy> No kävin unitys si luomas
<Myrtti> soulman63: sanoisin kyllä opettajalle että tiettyjä reunatapauksia lukuunottamatta FTP:tä ei kannata opettaa
<Myrtti> mutta joo...
<Tm_T> ftp, enpä ole tainnut ikinä asentaa ftp palvelinta
<Myrtti> joo, meillä kans kiellettiin käyttämästä
<Myrtti> ja tästä on se 12 vuotta aikaa
<Myrtti> ja ne reunatapaukset joissa mulle on tullut tarpeen ftp:n pystytys on ollut kun on tarvinnut turvakameroitten taustajärjestelmälle olla ftp, koska ne kamerat ei osannu muuta
<soulman63> FTP astuu usein kuvioihin kun kaksi graafisen alan yritystä haluaa liikutella suurehkoja tiedostoja
<Tm_T> miksi ihmeessä ftp /:
<soulman63> sp:ssa on usein rajoituksia ja ftp:llä ne on jaossa samoilla tunnareilla jollekulle muullekin, siis tarvittaessa
<Tm_T> en tiedä miksi, mutta jos pitää ftp:tä käyttää fishin sijaan, jotain on minun mielestä väärin /:
<soulman63> eipähän noita ole hakkeroitu auki sinä aikana kun oon käyttänyt ja pystytellyt vaikka on ollut serveri mikkisoftan päälläkin
<soulman63> ftp clientteja on totuttu käyttämään ja kun ne ovat toimineet niin miksipä ei
<soulman63> eiköhän se tuohonkin palvelimeen asetukset löydy kun kaikki muukin on saatu toimimaan.. ratkaisu on lähellä kun ftp-yhteys syntyy toiseen kansioon, oikeuksista tää on enää kiinni
<Aku506> Perinteistä. Jos jokin toimii, mitään ei varmasti tehdä koska asia toimii, vaikka asia kannattaisi säätää toimimaan paremmin
<soulman63> vaikka itse haluaisit vaihtaa protokollaa niin eipä se paljoa ilahduta jos maksaja haluaa käyttää sitä tutuksi tullutta
<soulman63> no on tässä sentään löytynyt oikeuksien metsästyksen yhteydessä kivaakin; gksudo nautilus
<Aku506> Tietäiskö kukaan, miten mä saisin Winen toimimaan 32 bittisenä 64-käyttiksessä?
<Aku506> .NET ei suostu asentumaan 64-järjestelmään
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-19
<Aku506> Osaisiko joku sanoa, miten saisin näytön sammumaan automaattisesti kun lukitsen koneen? gnome-screensaver-command --lock && sleep 10 && xset dpms force off toimii komentoriviltä, muttei enää jos siitä tekee pikanäppäimen
<Aku506> Olenko minä noin pelottava?
<anger> Toimiiko muilla 12.04:ssä usb-laitteet?
<anger> Mulla ei löydä kameraa eikä skanneria
<Aku506> Tikun ja hiiret toimii. Muita en ole kokeillut
<Echramath> Näkyykö niitä ees lsusb:issä?
<Jupp3> anger: Kyl mulla usb-tikut ainakin on toiminu, kauheesti en oo testaillu
<Jupp3> Ja on siitä yli kuukausi kun päivitin, et voi olla uudempi ongelma
<Jupp3> En kauheesti paketteja päivittele ennenku on julkaistu :)
<anger> Kamera lähti itse asiassa just toimimaan gphoto2:lla
<anger> Toi skanneri ei kyllä näy edes lsusb:llä
<anger> Ja hiiri ja näppis on tietty toimineet koko ajan ok
<Echramath> Se on kyllä sitten jo hämärää. Eikös se ole aika pohjatason kerneljuttuja?
<czr_> jos laite ei nay lsusb:lla niin ihan ekaksi kannattaa kokeilla toista porttia (mahdollisimman kaukana siitä missä se laite oli aiemmin)
<czr_> siks toisekseen, dmesgista voisi ottaa viestit mitä tulee kun laitat sen oudon laitteen kiinni, laita viestit pastie.org:iin tai vastaavaan ja heitä tänne
<m1k-> mulla ei toimi lisänäytöt , ei kyl toiminu mintissäkää
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-20
<anger> Ei vissiin kannattaisi asentaa sendmailia eximin tilalle
<anger> Tai ainakaan nyt en tunnu saavan sitä enää pois
 * Mkaysi käyttää Postfixiä
<anger> Kyllähän tähän tietty voisi miltei mitä tahansa käyttää
<anger> Idea kuitenkin vaan että toi puskee meilit varsinaiselle smtp-palvelimelle
<anger> Tai siis pitää olla tollanen välissä ettei esim. php:ssä tule viiveitä kun lähetellään sähköposteja
<anger> Poistin vaan sendmail-bin -paketin mutta sen esim. /etc/init.d/sendmail ja /etc/cron.daily/sendmail jäivät jäljelle
<anger> No, purgea tietty kehiin
<anger> Missähän on muuten kanssa conffattu, että root@localhost -sähköpostit meneekin tunnarille john?
<anger> Ei ole siis mun asentama systeemi, ihmettelin vaan aluksi miksei noi rootin viestit tule perille
<Mkaysi> /etc/aliases
<Mkaysi> Siellä luultavasti lukee "root: john"
<anger> Mkaysi: jep, näin näyttää olevan
<anger> Eli ton rivin kun poistaa niin menee rootille?
<Mkaysi> Poista se rivi ja suorita "newaliases"
<anger> Jep, nyt näytti toimivan
<Mkaysi> :)
<Finnish> Voiks kysyä asiaa kun 12.04 ei meinaa asentaa skypeä johtuen modatusta ./lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules tiedostosta (samsungin tulostimen takia=
<Finnish> )
<anger> Voi kysyä.
<Finnish> No mun piti puukottaa tota libsanea että sain skannauksen toimimaan. Nyt skypen asennus valittaa että libsanea on modattu ja ei suostu asentamaan
<anger> Enpä ole aiemmin kuullu että debi hyytyisi muokattuihin tiedostoihin
<anger> Ja ylipäätänsä miksi skype hyytyy saneen tehtyihin säätöihin...
<Finnish> Joo-o...
<Finnish> libsane:i386
<Finnish> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Finnish>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libsane_1.0.22-7ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Finnish> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<anger> Eli kyseessä on kuitenkin libsanen asennus eikä skypen
<anger> Sulla on varmaan hyytynyt joku aikasempi asennuskerta tohon libsaneen jota se nyt yrittää saada viimeisteltyä
<Finnish> Mitähän tuota pitäis tehdä
<anger> sudo apt-get -f install
<anger> Kokeile nyt ainakin mitä toi tekee
<Finnish> Unpacking libsane:i386 (from .../libsane_1.0.22-7ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<Finnish> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libsane_1.0.22-7ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Finnish>  './lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules' is different from the same file on the system
<Finnish> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Finnish>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libsane_1.0.22-7ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Finnish> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<anger> Vähän samanlainen ongelma oli itse asiassa mulla just sendmailin ja eximin kanssa
<Finnish> Mitä ratkaisuksi?
<anger> Yks voisi olla tietysti että nappaat talteen ton modatun tiedoston, poistat sanen/libsanen ja asennat sen uudelleen
<Finnish> Mun piti toi ajaa että saap skypen "asennetuks" sudo apt-add-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LTOakX -> Index of /
<Finnish> Miten mä poistan ton lisätyn repon?
<Finnish> Kun nyt heittää erroria normi updatessa
<anger> Mulla ainakin toin partner-repo /etc/apt/sources.list:ssä
<anger> Mut ei toi errori sillä poistu
<anger> Ei johdu tosta reposta vaan siitä että sulla on keskeytynyt toi libsanen päivitys
<Finnish> Damn!
<anger> No ei pitäisi olla kovin iso homma asennella uusiksi
<anger> Hmm... Voiko virtuaaliserverillä olla ylipäätänsä käytössä raidia?
<anger> Tulee vaan vähän väliä ilmotuksia "info: mpt raid status change on cfiap29"
<Finnish> Siis meinaakko asennella koko synsteemi uusiks vai?
<Finnish> Saatan asennellakin sit kun tulee 12.04 virallisesti pihalle
<anger> Ei kun poistat ton pelkän libsanen ja asennat uudelleen
<anger> Teet vaan sitten conffit uudelleen
<anger> Eli käytännössä kopsaat ton sun muokkaaman tiedoston talteen ennen kuin poistat ja sitten kun on uudelleenasennettu niin laitat takaisin käyttöön
<anger> Tai kaikista varmin tietty on vähän vertailla onko tonne conffiin tullut päivityksissä jotain uutta
<Mkaysi> Tuleeko aptitude Ubuntun olennusasennuksen mukana?
<Shrik3> tottakai
<Mkaysi> Ok, kiitos
<topyli> ei ole aptitudea ainakaan mun ubuntussa (precise)
<Aku506> Ei ole mullakaan precisessä. Apt löytyy.
<Mkaysi> Hmm
<Mkaysi> !info aptitude
<lubotu3> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager (terminal interface only). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 2261 kB, installed size 6900 kB
<Mkaysi> !info apt-get
<lubotu3> Package apt-get does not exist in oneiric
<Mkaysi> Näkikö !infolla jotenkin mikä tulee oletuksena?
<Mkaysi> !info apt
<lubotu3> apt (source: apt): APT's commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 0.8.16~exp5ubuntu13.2 (oneiric), package size 1021 kB, installed size 3360 kB
<Mkaysi> Important?
<czr_> is
<gildean> Mkaysi: aptituden voi asentaa ensin aptilla. kyl sen pitäisi olla toimiva
<topyli> toimiihan se. sitä vaan ei ole vuosiin kehitetty ja apt itsekin tekee nykyään samat asiat. tavallaan turha siis
<ninnnu> aptissa ei ole miinaharavaa
<czr_> there's an app for that
<topyli> ninnnu: joo puuttuuhan siitä tietty se gui
<Mkaysi> Aptituden miinaharava taidettiin poistaa.
<topyli> :o
<ninnnu> kyl se on mun aptitudessa
<ninnnu> (10.04)
<ninnnu> eiku 11.04
<Mkaysi> Aptitudessa vai aptitude-gtk:ssa?
<ninnnu> aptitudessa
<ninnnu> gtk:ta en oo käyttäny
<ninnnu> enkä tule käyttämään
<Mkaysi> Gtk:n miinahrava poistettiin jokin aika itten ja nyt näköjään myös itse aptitude-gtk
<Mkaysi> *miinaharava, sitten
<pekkaaa> apua! Lubuntu-läppäri jää jumiin sisäänkirjautumisruutuun!
<pekkaaa> Käynnistin koneen uudelleen, jonka jälkeen se meni sisäänkirjautumisruutuun, mutta kun syöttää käyttäjätunnuksen ja salasanan niin ruutu vaan välähtää ja se pyytää niitä uudelleen
<pekkaaa> pääseekö konetta käynnistettäessä jotenkin edellisiin toimiviin versioihin tms?
<Echramath> Onhan siellä se singlemoodi, mikä sen nimi nyt onkaan.
<pekkaaa> ??
<Echramath> Grubissa voit valita single-parametrin kernelille, mutta en muista nyt miksi se valikko sitä sanoo.
<pekkaaa> miten saan grubin näkyviin?
<Echramath> Recovery!
<Echramath> Eiks se ehdota jotain nappulaa siinä, esc tai jotain?
<pekkaaa> ei
<Echramath> Ihan heti ekana bootissa.
<Mkaysi> !grub
<lubotu3> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Mkaysi> Tuon piti mainita
<Mkaysi> Vaihto pohjaan käynnistyksessä tai jokin
<Echramath> Voihan siinä toki normaalissakin käynnistyksessä katsella yleensä muita virtuaalikonsoleita.
<Echramath> Tosin mitä määkin tässä lämpimikseen puhun, ei kuitenkaan hajuakaan miten saat sen itse graafisen käyttöliittymän korjattua.
<ninnnu> pekkaaa: hakkaa shiftiä, tabia ja esciä bootin aikana. Jonkun noista pitäs mun mielestä tuoda grub esiin
<ninnnu> Josta voi valita "recovery mode", jolloin saat rootin komentokehotteen
<ninnnu> sit siitä pitäs päästä vanhaankin versioon..
<Mkaysi> "The user can interrupt the boot process and display the menu by holding down the SHIFT key until the menu displays."
<anger> eikös tyyliin alt-ctrl-f2 tms kirjautumisruudussa tuo kanssa konsolin esiin?
<Mkaysi> Lähde: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Boot_Display_Behavior (kiitos lubotu)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Kcqi14 -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Echramath> Joo.
<Mkaysi> Tuo
<anger> varmaan tyyliin graafinen työpöytä vaan tiltannut ja komentoriviltä toimii
<anger> voi asentaa sieltä sitten sen ainoan oikean työpöydän, eli kde:n
<pekkaaa> mitenkä saisin sen komentoriviltä herätettyä?
<anger> *trolololo*
<pekkaaa> myös edellinen versio vie samaan jumiin
<anger> kannattaa nyt sieltä ainakin katsoa päivitykset, logit, jne
<ninnnu> anger: Mulla on itseasiassa samanlainen ongelma yhdellä Ubuntu-koneella, minkään WM:n valinta ei auta
<anger> ja tosiaan jos ei muu auta niin voi kokeilla jos gnome/kde lähtisi toimimaan
<ninnnu> jännintä on että kaikilla muilla toimii
<Echramath> Mihis se nykyään logais?
<pekkaaa> sain nyt logattua komentoriviltä
<anger> joo no välillä on kyllä tälläsiä mystisiä
<ninnnu> pekkaaa: sitten voit nakutella vaikka startx -- :1
<ninnnu> niin pääset heiluttelee hiirtä
<anger> itellä esim edelleen ongelma tossa htpc:ssä että en saa screensaveria disabloitua
<ninnnu> mutta toi logintapa on kyl melko purkka
<ninnnu> ja varsinainen ongelma pitäs kyl saada korjattua
<anger> vähän ärsyttää kattoa leffaa kun pitää muistaa heilutella hiirtä
<pekkaaa> onko jotain loitsua millä sais päivitykset ajettua komentoriviltä?
<ninnnu> pekkaaa: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<pekkaaa> ei tuo startx antanut kuin pitkän listan erroria
<anger> no siinä voi lukea syy ongelmiin
<ninnnu> Mitä (EE)-alkuisilla riveillä lukee?
<anger> niin joo, yks tyypillinen korjaus on ollu kanssa se, että nollaa konffit
<anger> eli siirrät kotihakemistosta ihan kaiken johonkin backup-paikkaan
<anger> tai ainakin noi piilotiedostot
<pekkaaa> meni jo ee alkuiset kun on päivitys menossa
<pekkaaa> keymappia se herjaa
<pekkaaa> voiko olla että se on menny jotenkin sekasin, ku läppärissä on itessään touchpad ja laitoin ennen tilttiä usb-hiiren kiinni, että voisin pelata hieman?
<ninnnu> en oikee usko
<pekkaaa> mites se conffien nollaus tapahtuu?
<pekkaaa> olen käyttänyt linuxia vain graafisena, tää koodaaminen ei oikein oo mun juttu
<pekkaaa> kiva kiitti moi! recoverymoden kautta kun ajoi pakettienkorjaukset niin johan buuttas suoraan työpöydälle!!
<pekkaaa> Kovalevytilani oli ihmeellisesti kadonnut, selasin kansioita yksitellen ja /var/log kansio on 23Gb!! siellä kern.log 11,8Gb, syslog.1 7,5Gb ja syslog 4,3Gb. Mitä nämä tiedostot ovat, mistä ne ovat tulleet ja voinko vain poistaa ne?
<Echramath> Kysymys on erinomainen.
<Echramath> Ne ovat nimittäin järjestelmän lokeja ja niiden koko pitäisi mitata kilotavuissa.
<pekkaaa> Kyseessä läppäri jossa ainoa käyttis Lubuntu 11.10 ja kovoa vain 40GB, niin alko oleen jo tukossa.
<Echramath> Uskon.
<Echramath> Ihan uteliaisuuttaan laita vaikka tail -n 200 kern.log
<Echramath> Nimittäin mitä ihmettä siellä oikein on?
<pekkaaa> ööh, mihin laitan tail - ..?
<Echramath> käynnistä siis mikä tahansa pääte ja "cd /var/log"
<Echramath> Kysymyshän ei ole niinkään voiko ne poistaa vaan miksi ne ovat noin paisuneet.
<pekkaaa> viimiset rivit: Apr 20 22:29:50 pekka-TravelMate-290E kernel: [ 3829.912324] rtl8192c_dm_RF_Saving(): RF_Save Apr 20 22:31:36 pekka-TravelMate-290E kernel: [ 3936.361865] survey done event(6)
<Echramath> Siellä on varmaan sama rivi miljoonia kertoja?
<pekkaaa> itse asiassa ei, mutta kyllä tohonkin tulosteeseen mahtuuu monta erilaista riviä
<pekkaaa> jossei noita voi poistaa, niin voiko ne jotenkin nollata?
<pekkaaa> vai tekeekö järjestelmä ne ite uudestaan jos poistan ne?
<Echramath> Tekee joo.
<Echramath> Siis meinasin vaan sitä, että eihän tuo ole normaalia eikä niitä ole käynyt mikään ulkoavaruuden olentokaan sinne tekemässä, vaan joku siinä koneessa.
<Echramath> Joten jospa se tekee niin kohta uudelleen.
<pekkaaa> aivan
<Echramath> Kai sitä voi lessilläkin selata ja yrittää keksiä mikä se ilmoitus on ja sit googlella, että mikä sen aiheuttaa.
<pekkaaa> otin tulosteeseen 2000 riviä, eikä sieltäkään paljastunut riviä joka toistuisi ylitse muiden
<pekkaaa> mutta se näköjäään tallentaa sinne koko ajan jotain, joka sekunnille löytyy useampi rivi
<pekkaaa> tai ei nyt sentään, päivityksen kohdalla on paljon rivejä samalla sekunnilla
<pekkaaa> voinko nyt kuitenkin ensiavuksi poistaa ne ja sitten miettiä mikä niitä paisuttaa?
<Echramath> Joo.
<pekkaaa> joudunko tekemään senkin päätteestä kun tiedostonhallinnasta näköjään vaan sanoo että kern.log: Virhe poistettaessa tiedostoa: Lupa evätty
<Mkaysi> alt+f2 gksudo nautilus
<Mkaysi> Ja yritä poistaa sillä
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-21
<visuri> Noniin, asensin pitkasta aikaa taas ubuntun, talla kertaa poytakoneelle ja ilmenee sama ongelma kun aikoinaan lapparissa. Heti kun alkaa konetta kaynnistamaan niin lahtee ainakin prosessorin tuuletin pyorimaan taytta vauhtia. Windowsilla ei samaa tee, eli mikahan mahtaisi olla ratkaisu? :)
<elias_a> ACPI / APM-asetukset kuntoon.
<elias_a> Siellä saattaa olla sellainen rauta, jota ei tueta täysin.
<elias_a> Tai ollenkaan.
<tasata> Linuxit mielummin siihen kodin pari vuotta vanhaan kakkoskoneeseen.
<gildean> veikkaisin enemmin näyttiksen ajuria
<gildean> atin avoin ajuri ainakin huudattaa huolella
<tasata> ATI:n ajurit onkin roskaa. nVidia mieluiten linuxkoneeseen jos ei poroajurit haittaa
<tasata> Jaa, puhuitkin avoimista. Ei ne mulla ainakaan ole koskaan ongelmia aiheuttanut mutta olenkin käyttänyt niitä vaan aika antiikkisten korttien kanssa.
<anger> Kylhän noi atinkin suljetut ihan semiok toimii nykyään
<anger> Avoimia en kyllä edelleenkään käyttäisi
<helpplease> Can anyone translate this to english? Translators dont work x.x: Tuli kyllä aika pellesti aneltua sitä että höpöttelisit tuhmia
<re-G> helpplease: :D
<helpplease> a friend told me and i have no idea what it says x.x
 * Mkaysi wonders did that friend happen to be bioterror
<helpplease> it's a bit more than a friend that speaks in finnish when she gets mad, so i cant understand >_<
<Mkaysi> Ok
<Guest58307> Paras :D
<czr_> aika pellesti indeed
<Echramath> Saako joku kuulumaan jotain? http://rollmeup.willienelson.com/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/4jfL70 -> Willie Nelson - Roll Me Up Feat. Snoop Dogg
<Cheery> tuli mieleen että onko ubuntuun semmosta systeemiä, joka avais mun haluamat ikkunat tietyssä projektissa?
<Cheery> ettei projektiin palaaminen olisi semmonen sekamelska aina.
<Cheery> on session save.. mutta se on semmonen naurettava sotku
<Myrtti> erp, mistäköhän projektista on ees kyse
<Cheery> no kun teen vaikkapa mun python-projektiini.. niin avaan kaksi terminaalia ja gvimin
<Cheery> sitten sijottelen ne ruudulle
<Cheery> haluaisin että jokin muu tekee tuon homman ja voin vain aloittaa samantien koodaamisen kun tulee mieleen että vois tehä jotain
<xander> moi, miten saan takasin tietyn kansion jossa on kuvia?
<xander> kyse on siitä että on ulkoinen kovalevy ja oli kuvat siinä, mutta siirsin ne kuvat uuteen kansioon. ja sitten kopsasin  ne kuvat toiseen kovalevyyn, mutta nyt on yksi kansio hävinnyt kokonaan, molemmista kovoista. eli miten saisin tämän palautettua ?
<xander> kadonnen kansion palautus?
<xander> onko tietoa ?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-22
<paww> xander: jos se molemmista on hävinnyt niin lienee selvää että olet vahingossa dellinyt sen enne kopiointia
<paww> tai et vaan löydä sitä
<DL_> Mikähän siinä on että www.mtv3.fi osoite kaataa ubuntun mozilla selaimen.
<DL_> kaikilla toimii ilmeisesti hyvin paitsi mulla?
<re-G> koita muita selaimia
<DL_> ei tuos muita ole
<ighea> poista silverlight (moonlight) mikäli on asennnettu ja tyhjennä selaimen välimuistit
<anger> Vieläkö on olemassa selain nimeltä mozilla? :)
<ninnnu> Mozilla Suite näköjään lakkas olemasta 2006
<pesasa> Firefox lienee virallisesti "Mozilla Firefox".
<pesasa> Ainakin about sanoo: "About Mozilla Firefox"
<anger> Seamonkey varmaan on kanssa vielä olemassa?
<anger> Käyttääköhän sitä vaan ~kukaan
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Evince
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/rYGfsw -> 2x17 Evince - Viiko VALO #69 | Viikon VALO
<Mkaysi> anger: Tiedän ainakin yhden henkilön IRCssä, joka käyttää sitä
<tale> Kuulin mokkuloiden toimivan huonosti 12.04 betassa. Jokos ne on saatu toimimaan kunnolla?
<tale> Olis 10.04 ajava kone johon ostettu Huawei E353, ja mietin asennanko vaan uuden modeswitchin vai päivitänkö 12.04:ään.
<Tm_T> tale: kokeile, nyt olis isotestaus menossa muutenkin
<Mayz> Päivää
<Max-> päivää
<Mayz> Osaako joku ohjata vähän kädettömämpää tietokoneen käyttäjää? Pitäisi luoda / ottaa selvää mitenkä saisi luotua Linux pohjainen mailiserveri joka on yhteensopiva Windows Exchangen kanssa... Google on joo kaveri, mutta huomannu että on niin paljon helpompaa kysyä, jos joku tietää.
<Mayz> Ja kädettömyys on ehkä hieman suhteellista näissä kuvioissa... Mutta ei se niin justiinsa.
<tale> Mayz: Sähköpostipalvelin on helppo, mutta tuo yhteensopivuus Exchangen kanssa, onko semmoisia edes olemassa?
<n1ko> ja mitä ihmettä tarkoittaa exchange yhteensopiva mailipalvelin
<n1ko> zimbrahan on exchangea vastaava tuote, muttei se ole vain mailipalvelin, kuten ei ole myöskään exchange
<tale> Mayz: Google nyt kumminkin löysi tämän: http://www.smallbusinesscomputing.com/biztools/article.php/3932591/Top-5-Open-Source-Alternatives-to-Microsoft-Exchange.htm
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TQlwKI -> Top 5 Open Source Alternatives to Microsoft Exchange
<n1ko> kädetön tietokoneen käyttäjä + mailipalvelin kuulostaa kyl muutenkin vain huonolta idealta
<tale> Mayz: Tämä vissin kelpais, mutta käsittääkseni on maksullinen. http://www.zarafa.com/wiki/index.php/Exchange_to_Zarafa_migration
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/6rSHgq -> Exchange to Zarafa migration - Zarafa wiki
<Mayz> Hyvä lähtökohta on se. Kyllä normitietokoneen käyttö sujuu hyvin, mutta palvelimista ei vaan ole kokemusta oikein. Eipä kyllä kauheasti Linuxeistakaan.
<Mayz> Ja pomo vaan antoi tommoisen kivan tehtävän, en ihan ole varma mitähän se käytännössä vaatii...
<xander> mä tein sen kyl leikkaa liitä toiminnolla, sen kansion siirron
<xander> en tiedä et onko linuxille datan palautus ohjelmistoa olemassa?
<tale> Mayz: Koita saada tarkempi tehtävänmääritys. Jos tarviitte vaan sähköpostipalvelimen josta Outlookilla voi käydä lukemassa postin, se on helppoa.
<tale> Mayz: Jos pitää olla täysin yhteensopiva MS Exchangen kanssa, homma lienee hankala jos ei sitten osta tota Zarafa-tuotetta.
<Mayz> Noh, tarkoituksena on kai oppia näistä zydeemeistä muutenkin, niin en koe itse ainakaan tuon sähköpostipalvelimenkaan pystyttämistä helppona :D
<tale> Mayz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/E66k7d -> MailServer - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<anger> Jaetut kalenterit on kai suurin ongelma tossa ekskankeessa
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-15
<jjo> miksd: kyllä mä olen asentanut chromen ihan ongelmitta
<jjo> jaa niin, tuo onkin asennettu ennen päivitystä ja sitä varten mulle on jäänyt vanha libudev0 järjestelmään
<puhuri> olikos käännösbugeille eri kohdetta vai raportoidaanko ne itse softan pakettiin?
<puhuri> Thunderbirdin kääntäjä on keksinyt ihan uusia protokollia.
<elias_a> puhuri: Tulepas kanavalle #lokalisointi kertomaan.
<elias_a> Sieltä menee eteenpäin.
<jjo> auts, lokalisointikanavan nimeä ei ole lokalisoitu
<elias_a> jjo: Meillä onkin pitkään ollut sota siellä kun osa porukasta on IRCnetissä ja osa Freenodessa.
<elias_a> Josko ratkaisisi asian vaihtamalla kanavan nimeä muotoon #kötöstys
<ath> Sitten tarvitaan silta, joka yhdistää kanavan latin1-version utf8-versioon...
<elias_a> No sehän se on juuri se pointti :D
<thaurwylth> Hetkinen, joko se 13.04 kohta pärähtää?
<jjo> luulis että puolentoista viikon päästä
<ninnnu_> ath: eiku oikea tapa on tehdä varsinaisesta kanavasta latin1-ääkkösillä tehty
<ninnnu_> Vähän niinkuin mun toastalon kanava. Kanavan nimi  latin-ääkkösiä, mutta liikenne on vissiin utf8
<ath> Hah! HY:n käpistelijät oli ovelampia. Meillä on kaksi kanavaa ja silta.
<thaurwylth> Mitä silloin tapahtuu? Jokin botti tai sen tapainen siirtää kaiken liikenteen kanavien välillä?
<ninnnu_> ni
<wave> mitään ohjelmaa ubuntulle jolla voisi piirrellä http://hem.passagen.se/communication/pic/block80.gif tällaisia kaavioita?
<laite> wave: dia on aika jees
<wave> joo, en löydä siitä mitään blokkia joka sopis vahvistimeksi
<wave> no nyt,
<wave> voishan kokeilla myös graphvizia :)
<Aku506> Onko jollakulla muulla hiiren keskinappi lakannut toimimasta? lähiaikoina?
<ninnnu_> jos sulla on sellanen noppa että se ei toimi niin käynnistä "xev" päätteellä (apuohjelmat -> Pääte) ja klikkaile siinä ruudun päällä keskinapilla. Päätteessä lukee että onko sitä otettu vastaan vai onko hiiri rikki
<Aku506> Ei oo otettu vastaan. Olinkin tuon ohjelman jo unohtanut. Kiitoksia tästä. Täytynee tonkia laatikoita jos olis kuitti tallella
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-16
<paasi> moro
<paasi> hei mä oon iha pulassa ton postfixin kaa
<paasi> sain sen jotenki asennettuu ja "ehkä" linkitettyy gmailii mut miten sillä sitte lähetetää mailia tai nään et toimiikse ?
<Contender> Tervehdys! JVoiko joku auttaa? Hiiren rulla lakkasi timimasta pari päivää sitten.
<sippis> käynnistä päätteessä xev, rullaile laatikon päällä ja katso tuleeko päätteeseen mitään
<sippis> jos ei niin hiiri on varmaan rikki (ps. kiitos näistä ohjeista kuuluu ninnnulle)
<Contender> No onhan se toki mahdollista, että hiiri on sökö. Täytyypä ko ttaa jostain kaivella joku vanhaja testata sitäSuurkiitos! Siitä on pitkä aika k minunun on tarvinnut mitään käsipelilläu linxeihin sÃ.¤Ã¤tää
<sippis> tuolla xevillä se selviää ihan sillä vanhalla hiirellä onko se rikki...
<Contender> Joo ei tämllä ainakarulla an toiminxev:ssäut
<Contender> Eika oikein tunnu toimivan tama paatekkaan
<Contender> :D
<ninnnu_> onkoha joku päivitys rikkonu ku äskettäin tuli toinenkin kyselee rullasta
<ninnnu_> tai keskinapista
<Contender> Edellisen paivityksen jalkeen lakkas rulla pelaamasta
<ninnnu_> Contender: saisko lsusb:n tulosteen pastebiniin
<Contender> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Contender> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Contender> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b4:6560 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. CY7C65640 USB-2.0 "TetraHub"
<Contender> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0dda:2005 Integrated Circuit Solution, Inc. Datalux DLX-1611 16in1 Card Reader
<Contender> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c31c Logitech, Inc. Keyboard K120 for Business
<ninnnu_> pastebiniin, ei tänne, mutta menkööt
<ninnnu_> tossa ei kyl oo hiirtä ollenkaan
<Contender> PS/2:nen hiiri.. :)
<ninnnu_> vai niin
<ninnnu_> Contender: mikä versio?
<Contender> Ubuntu? 12.04
<Contender> usb hiiri toimii, eli tuo wanha ps2:nen taitaa olla sittenkin rikki
<Contender> Kiitokset kuitenkin!! Jatketaan tasta..
<ninnnu_> voi myös olla että PS/2-tukeen on yllättäen tullu bugi, mut mä en ainakaan omista päivitysehdotuksista tai päivityshistoriasta löydä pakettia joka sen ois voinu rikkoa
<ninnnu_> Ja sit se läks
<ninnnu_> Edellinen oli USB-hiiri
<ninnnu_> eli ilmeisesti kaks satunnaista rautarikkoa
<paasi> hoi
<paasi> mä täs oon googletellu et miks mun apachen httpd.conf on tyhjä
<paasi> onks sillä väliä
<paasi> apache.conf löytyy kyl kaikki tarvittava
<paasi> ongelma vaan on se kun en saa .htacces tiedostoja toimimaan
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-17
<paasi> ja pitääkö mun asentaa httpd hässäkkä myös?
<paasi> nyt mulla on pelkkä apache pyörimässä
<paasi> kun google kertoi että apache/httpd
<paasi> vai onko ne samaa
<paasi> auttakaa tietämätöntä :D
<sippis> paasi: apache on httpd.
<inz> AllowOverride taitaapi olla direktiivi, joka .htaccesseihin vaikuttaa
<paasi> [08:48] <inz> AllowOverride taitaapi olla direktiivi, joka .htaccesseihin vaikuttaa
<paasi> mitäs toi tarkottaa suomeks?
<paasi> mikä on direktiivi :D?
<ninnnu_> paasi: noita htaccess-kieltoja/sallimisia asetetaan sites-enabled/:n sisällä olevista tiedostoista
<ninnnu_> sun tapauksessa oletettavasti 000-default
<elias_a> paasi: Tässä direktiivi = määritys, ohje, asetus.
<paasi> joo jotai tommosta aattelin :D
<paasi> eipäs ruveta hienostelee noilla hienostosanoilla
<paasi> :D
<paasi> defaultti kansioo mä yritin selaakki läpi mut se jäi vähä puolitiehe eilen kun aamu meinas alkaa koittaa
<elias_a> Hienostosanojen välttämisen ohella voisit kyllä vähän kiinnittää huomiota ilmaisuusu.
<elias_a> -u +i
<elias_a> Isot alkukirjaimet ja välimerkit helpottaisivat huomattavasti lukemista...
<gildean> irkissä eo i hienostella
<gildean> *ei
<gildean> ja typotetaankin miten sattuu
<elias_a> Saahan sitä tehdä miten vain.
<elias_a> Se on sitten eri asia minkälaisen vastaanoton saa... :P
<sippis> ah mitä sulosointuja sitä kantautuikaan korviin
<sippis> http://fin.afterdawn.com/uutiset/artikkeli.cfm/2013/04/16/netflix_aikoo_hylata_silverlightin_html5-soitin_kehitteilla
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/uHXo5p -> Netflix aikoo hylätä Silverlightin – HTML5-soitin kehitteillä - AfterDawn
<ninnnu_> sippis: mutta DRM pysyy
<ninnnu_> -> Saa nähdä etät muuttuuko mikään
<ninnnu_> noin niinkui käyttistuen kannalta
<sippis> mun mielestä ihan ymmärrettävää että DRM pysyy
<ninnnu_> juuon
<tale> Se jo olisi parannus, jos Netflixiä voisi katsoa Linuxissa. Androidissa sitä kokeilin, oli se nyt kohtalainen, mutta elokuvavalikoima oli surkean huono.
<habalux> netflix-desktop toimii jotenkuten, välillä vähän töksähtää mutta muuten aika sujuvasti
<miksd> paras vaan ajaa windowsia virtuaalikoneessa ja tehä kaikki windowsia vaativat jutut siellä
<miksd> jaksa mitään viritelmiä säätää enää
<puhuri> pitäisi koettaa käänteisinsinöröidä olympuksen a-gps päivitys - ainoa mihin tarttee windowsia pojan sokerimittarin lisäksi
<miksd> niin eihän sitä välttämättä mihinkään tarvii jos haluaa tehä elämästään enemmän tai vähemmän hankalaa
<puhuri> ikävästi käyttää https-yhteyttä netistä lataamiseen ja lisäksi usb-protokollakin pitäisi katsoa
<puhuri> netflixin ratkaisin wd tv livellä (ja ps3:lla + android) :-)
<puhuri> windowsia tarttee noihin firmispäivityksiin, virtuaalivaihtoehdon ongelma on kvm:n vielä vajaa tuki usb passthroulle - etenkin jos usb id vaihtuu kesken operaation
<xen> hello i have an huawei e1550 modem with i connect it it connects for a while and then message displays modem disconnected ubuntu 12.04.2
<anacron> finnish channel, you might have better luck @ ubuntu
<miksd> onko täällä ketään ircnetin #ubuntu.fi:ltä? tarviisin inviten sinne kun ei näköjään ilman pääse. sama nick kun täällä.
<elias_a> miksd: Ei sinne mitään inviteä tartte.
<miksd> tarttee jos ei irkkaa suomalaisella irc-serverillä
<miksd> ja olosuhteista johtuen en voi käyttää suomalaista irc-serveriä
<miksd> vpn on kyllä suomalaisella ip:llä mutta ei oo I-linejä minnekkään suomalaiselle irc-palvelimelle
<elias_a> miksd: Mitäs hemmettiä sä olet tehnyt :P
<miksd> ?
<miksd> en oo tehny mitään
<miksd> ei vaan näytä olevan I-linejä tai sitten tää ip on jostain muusta syystä bannattu kaikilta suomalaisilta irc-palvelimilta
<miksd> jaettu ip
<ninnnu_> IRCNetissä tuppaa olee maakohtaiset palvelimet
<ninnnu_> Ei suomipalvelimilla oo sinänsä mitään sua vastaan
<ninnnu_> Mut miks sä sinne haluut ku tää on virallinen helpdesk-kanava?
<miksd> niin on maakohtaset ja tämä ip on, tai ainakin pitäis olla suomalainen
<miksd> ja miks tää hirvee kysely kun haluan vaan inviten sinne kanavalle :P
<Iltsu> kuulustelu
<miksd> ok
<elias_a> Mites se nyt annettiinkaan?
<gildean> /invite nick #kanava
<elias_a> Oho - tuli annettua syntaksivirhe.
<elias_a> Eiks pelkkä /invite nick riitäkään? :P
<inz> taitaa riippua asiakasohjelmasta
<inz> irssille riittää kyllä
<elias_a> miksd: No? MIssä viivyt?
<elias_a> miksd: No? Mikä mättää?
<miksd> elias_a: en ollu paikalla. kiitti invitestä
<elias_a> miksd: Np ;-)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-18
<Jeanina> Tervehdys
<Jeanina> kukas pystyis neuvomaan parin xchatin asetuksen kanssa?
<Jeanina> ongelma on se, että xchat automaattisesti laittaa +x kun kirjaudun quakenet:n verkkoon ja olen koetttanut sitä saada sieltä pois
<gildean> Jeanina: kuvittelis että kotihakemiston alla on jonkunlainen piilotettu tiedosto/hakemisto
<gildean> ehkä ./.xchat tjsp
<gildean> avaa nautilus, mee kotihakemistoon, paina ctrl+h ja koita kattoa x:n kohalta
<Jeanina> nautilus?
<gildean> eli siis tiedostoselain
<gildean> tai miks sitä nyt sitten kutsutaankin
<Jeanina> juu
<Jeanina> .xchat2 ?
<gildean> eiköhän se liene se
<Jeanina> aloitus.txt tarjoaa authaamista ja +w:n
<Jeanina> mut se ei kai oo kumpikaan :)
<Jeanina> mitäs tää tarkottaa: irc_invisible = 0
<Jeanina> tiedostossa xchat.conf
<gildean> vaikee sanoo, en oo koskaan xchattia käyttäny
<Iltsu> 0 kyl meinais ettei se oo päällä
<gildean> eiköhän google osais kertoa tarkemmin
<Jeanina> silti se aina vetää ton +x:n kun käynnistän clientin
<Iltsu> mitä jos sä heität siihe ykköse
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-19
<olmi> qlist
<olmi> no oho
<anacron> hubs
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-20
<paasi_> niin hei jäi viimeks vähän kesken. eli .htaccess ei toimi. httpd.conf tyhjä ja kaikki filut on tuolla sites-available... mitä pitää muuttaa et saa toimii ?
<sippis> eikös .htaccess pitäis toimia about heittämällä?...
<Echramath> Eikös se pitänyt erikseen sallia?
<sippis> en kyl oo moneen vuoteen laittanu apassia pystyyn nii voi muistaa
<sippis> paasi_: luulis googlen auttavan
<mlpug> paasi_, ne pitää olla sites-enabled myös
<mlpug> sulla varmaan on jo apache2.confissa, että etsitään .htaccess nimisestä tiedostosta. sehän voi olla minkäniminen tahansa, mutta jos sitä ei ole muutettu niin ainakin minun systeemeissä se on .htaccess nimeltään
<mlpug> ehkä se .htaccess oikeasti toimii, mutta odotat siltä jotain efectiä, jota et ole sallinut allowoverride directiivillä
<paasi_> mä oon googletellu täs jonku verran
<paasi_> ja mä toteutin sen sites-availabella laittamalla sinne koko kansion
<paasi_> mut kiinnostaa vaa miks tuo .htaccess ei toimi
<paasi_> oon kyl yrittäny googlettaa
<paasi_> ehkä 5päivää
<paasi_> :D
<paasi_> jooo toi allowoverride juttu
<paasi_> mitä siin pitäis olla ?
<paasi_> siit o oollu googles
<paasi_> deny siel o ny
<mlpug> ne asiat joihin haluat htaccessin vaikuttavan, jos siellä lukee none niin htaccess ei vaikuta mihinkään
<mlpug> jos All niin vaikuttaa kaikkeen mihin se nyt ylipäänsä voi vaikuttaa
<paasi_> eli "all"
<paasi_> ok
<paasi_> mut sit jossai oli taas et ei missään nimessä sitä
<paasi_> et se on nii turva riski
<mlpug> ja sitten tuo sites-available epäilyttää mua edelleen. olet saattanut laittaa apache2.confiin include sites-available. Jos et ole niin vain sites-enabled tiedostoilla (linkeillä) on merkitystä. jos olet laittanut niin rikot kyllä best practiisiä oudolla tavalla, mutta periaatteessa toimii joo
<paasi_> okei no toinen kysymys... tuolla sites-availablessa oon nyt suojannu kansion.. mites sitten yksittäisen tiedoston suojaus ? se on vielä mysteeri
<mlpug> jos sulla ei ole mitään eksoottista niin ei niitä webkäyttäjää vastaan tartte suojata
<mlpug> jos sun koneessa on ei luotettuja käyttäjiä niin sitten niiltä eväät oikeuksia normaaleilla tavoilla
<mlpug> yleensä on ok kunhan ei anna maailmalle kirjoitusoikeuksia
<mlpug> ei apache niitä nettiin näytä
<paasi_> nooo lähinnä opiskelumielessä ja kiinnostuksen puutteessa
<paasi_> eiku
<paasi_> :D
<paasi_> osaan kirjottaa
<paasi_> kiinnostusmielessä
<gildean> paasi_: nginx alkaa olemaan kyllä tosi suosittu korvike apachelle nykyään
<gildean> tuoreimpien versioiden pitäis tukea myöskin http 1.1:stä
<paasi_> juu oon mä totaki lukenu
<paasi_> vaatis taas uuden opiskelun
<paasi_> :D
<paasi_> ja pitäis varmaa koodaa uusiks aika paljo
<paasi_> ei o aikaa
<paasi_> :D
<paasi_> mut se ois kyl hyvää harjotusta
<mlpug> jaa-a. tuo allowoverride all tietoturva-asia: en ole ihan satavarma mitä kaikkea riskiä siitä olisi, mutta itse pidän sen noin ja kiinnitän vaan huomiota siihen, ettei serverroot hakemistoihin kirjoitella asiattomia (eli hostile .htaccess tiedosto kirjoitettuna sinne olisi huono asia)
<mlpug> eikun documentroot siis
<mlpug> eli sinne missä html, php yms ovat
<paasi_> no mä nyt lähinnä suojaan tässä /var/www/ alla olevaa materiaalia
<mlpug> niin just sitä tarkoitin se on documentroot defaultisti
<paasi_> no oisko apua tämmöseen ongelmaan.....  sanotaan vaikka.    mutsi.on.kova.com/    = siinä login ruutu joka johtaa oikeilla tunnuksilla:   mutsi.on.kova.com/start.php   .... noh, tuonne pääsee suoraan kirjottamalla ton osotteen käyttämättä tuota login ruutua. miten suojaan sen tiedoston ? tai estän ton?
<paasi_> eli jos kirjotan suoraan    mutsi....../start.php  se menee sinne ilman kirjautumista
<paasi_> tosin se ei päästä mua foorumille sisään koska en ole kirjautunut mutta näyttää silti tuon sivuston.  phpBB käytössä
<paasi_> eli phpBB login
<paasi_> erillisellä sivulla
<paasi_> mut haluun estää koko sivun enkä pelkkää foorumia
<paasi_> oisko hyvii neuvoja :D?
<paasi_> siks kysyin tota yhen tiedoston suojaamista
<paasi_> :D
<gildean> paasi_: useimmiten se tehään jonkunlaisella sessiolla, joka signataan palvelinmen päässä ja lähetetään cookiessa asiakkaalle
<paasi_> joo se alottaa sen sessionin sillä mun login sivulla
<gildean> sitten tarkistetaan ko. cookie kun asiakas koittaa päästä suojatulle osalle
<paasi_> ja estää pääsyn "forum" osioon
<paasi_> mut muu sivusto näkyy
<paasi_> :D
<paasi_> eli sivulla vaikka:    home  linkkejä  jeejee  jotain kotipiha _FORUM_
<paasi_> forum klikatessa se ei mee sinne koska ei oo kirjautunu
<paasi_> tosin kun login sivulta menee tunnuksilla ni sillon se toimii ja näkyy
<paasi_> :D
<paasi_> ehkä vähä persiillee ton tehny mut jotenki toi pitäis fiksaa
<gildean> teet siihen konditionaalin joka uudelleenohjaa login-sivulle jos sessiota ei löydy
<gildean> vai mikä on ongelma?
<paasi_> noo tota vois koittaa mut miten mä teen sen
<paasi_> :D
<paasi_> siel on alussa se <php? blaa blaa blaa..> joka estää mua pääsemästä sinne forumille mut miten saan sen palaamaa siihe alotus sivulle
<paasi_> define true siel on ni teenkö sit define false kohan ?
<gildean> en oo pitkään aikaan php:ta koittanu kirjottaa mutta muistaakseni se ois jotain header("Location: /login.php")
<gildean> onks sulla siinä joku if-lauseke joka tsekkaa että sessio löytyy?
<gildean> jos on, niin senku lisäät siihen perään else:n
<gildean> johon toi header-funktio
<paasi_> define('IN_PHPBB', true);
<paasi_> $phpbb_root_path = (defined('PHPBB_ROOT_PATH')) ? PHPBB_ROOT_PATH : './';
<paasi_> $phpEx = substr(strrchr(__FILE__, '.'), 1);
<paasi_> ni pitäiskö tehä tommone mut false ?
<paasi_> no mä nyt pasteen teksii vähä tänne et sori siitä
<paasi_> include($phpbb_root_path . 'common.' . $phpEx);
<paasi_> include($phpbb_root_path . 'includes/functions_display.' . $phpEx);
<paasi_> ?>
<paasi_> tos o loppu
<gildean> kaippa sen voi tehä silleenkin
<paasi_> jos osais vaa
<paasi_> :D
<gildean> en kyl ihan tajua että mikä tossa tarkistaa sen session olemassaolon
<gildean> mut en kyl pahemmin handlaa php:ta, tai tunne phpbb:tä
<paasi_> ku se mun logini ohjaa tonne phpbb
<paasi_> action="ucp.php?mode=login">
<paasi_> alottaa tolla sessionin phpbb sisällä
<paasi_> voi olla et oon iha hakusessa ja näin
<paasi_> mut tässä sitä oppii
<paasi_> :)
<paasi_> aaaaa nyt tuli suuri lamppu mun päänpäälle
<paasi_> eli se sivu mitä se näyttää tuolla ja kysyy uudellee tota usernamee ja passuu mun "forum" osiossa ni se pitäis muuttaa toho index sivulle
<paasi_> hmmmm
<paasi_> mutta, mitenhä se sitte käytännössä tehään
<paasi_> :D
<mlpug> mullekin phpbb on ihan vieras suuruus. Drupal jonkinverran tuttu enkä ole tälläisiä joutunut siinä pohtimaan. Siinä voi drupal tasolla säätää mitä voi tehdä loggautuneena ja mitä loggautumatta. jos et ole loggautunut niin reunassa on login kentät. jos olet loggautunut niin siinä loginruudun paikalla voi pyörittää vaikka mainoksia (voi olla että puhun nyt eri asiaa)
<paasi_> ipboardi tossa on jo muokattu loppuun asti mut tää jääny vähä taustaprojektiks
<paasi_> :D
<paasi_> en kyl tajunnu tost sun jutusta
<paasi_> noh
<paasi_> jos mä piilotan ton tiedoston :D?
<paasi_> alku.php
<paasi_> mihi pääsee sen login ruudun kautta
<paasi_> eiku mikskä mä sanoin sitä äske..  start.php
<paasi_> ni
<paasi_> huoh ei
<mlpug> paasi_, yritätkö tehdä systeemiä joka on nykyisin lähes joka saitilla: saitilla on kentät username ja password. jos syötät sinne tunnuksesi niin sitten niiden paikalla lukee esim "olet kirjautuneena tunnuksella paasi" tms. Kun olet kirjautuneena voit tehdä enemmän kuin ilman kirjautumista esim. postata forumille
<paasi_> ei vaan perus phpBB forum jolle oon tehny vaan erillisen kirjautumis sivun
<paasi_> se ohjaa mut mun "kotisivuille" jossa tää forum sijaitsee
<paasi_> ja muu softa
<paasi_> haluun vaa että tota loginia ei voi kiertää
<paasi_> ei muuta
<paasi_> eli ei oo suoraa pääsyä start.php filuun vaan pelkästään sen loginin kautta
<paasi_> ei varmaa sit onnistu
<mlpug> puhuttiinko aluksi htaccessistä sen takia että harkitsit sitä ratkaisuksi? hylkäsitkö sen?
<paasi_> ööö htaccess ois ollu suoja tonne mun vähä "tärkeemmille" sivustoille
<paasi_> :D
<mlpug> ainiin. sitten taitaa tulla kahdet tunnarit
<paasi_> ne suojasin jo
<paasi_> tää on vaa tämmöne "kotisivu" projekti
<paasi_> :D
<paasi_> sinne on kyl kunnon estot olemassa
<paasi_> mut tää jääny vaa mietitytttää
<paasi_> ne pyörii iha eri alustalla ku phpbb
<paasi_> tää oli lähinnä harjotusta sql databasen käyttöön
<paasi_> Ö)
<paasi_> :)
<paasi_> noh.. pitää huome jatkaa googlettamista. tuli just kebabpizzamutulandian mätöt
<paasi_> että hyvää leffailtaa vaa teillekki
<paasi_> :D
<mlpug> joo moi. nuo gildean vinkit taisi olla tarkemman tutkimisen arvoisia eli koitat paikantaa hänen mainitseman if lausekkeen ja jos ei sessiota ole niin lähetät käyttäjän takaisin login ruudulle
<paasi_> no mites se if lauseke
<paasi_> if ($user->id == 0) {
<paasi_>     $this->setRedirect('./index.php');
<paasi_> }
<paasi_> koitin noin
<paasi_> eeei toimi
<paasi_> saimpas toimii :)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-21
<paasi_> hmm nyt se sulkee sen iframeen
<paasi_> pitäis saada viel refreshaa koko sivu kerran
<paasi_> eli kun painan f5 tossa kohtaa niin sit se toimii.. mut miten ton sais koodin sisään
<paasi_> niinku logout -> redirect ja sit pitäis tulla toi refresh
<paasi_> dodi
<paasi_> pisti vaa refreshii :D
<paasi_> eih
<paasi_> prkl
<paasi_> miten mä saan sen refreshaa vaa kerran
<paasi_> google anto jotai epäselvii vinkkei
<paasi_> et jos pelkkä sivu ni sit voi refreshaa mut jos linkin peräs jotain esim =fasfasfa   ni sit se ei refreshaa
<paasi_> pitäs saada tollee
<sippis> siis ongelma on?
<paasi_> refreshata sivu 1x
<paasi_> vaikka 5 sec sen jälkeen kun se on latautunut
<paasi_> mutta ei useaa kertaa
<sippis> javascript sanoisin mää
<sippis> mut miks moinen?
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Nmap
<Fibubot> http://viikonvalo.fi/Nmap -> 3x17 Nmap - Viikon VALO #121 | Viikon VALO
<arsson> moro mul olis ubuntu 13.04 ja ongelma kun asennan nvidia ajurit xorg edgers ppa:sta niin unity ei käynnisty eikä gnome-shell ,mutta taustakuva vaan saattaa näkyä. mitään ideoita?
<Echramath> arsson: Koita kirjautua toisena käyttäjänä.
<arsson> Echramath mikäs siinä on ideana?
<Echramath> Saat selville onko systeemissä itsessään vikaa vai onko sulla kotihakemistossa joku mahdollista n+1 version takaa unohtunut konffitiedoston pala joka estää toiminnan.
<arsson> No tuosta en juuri mitään tajunnu :) mut täytyypä kokeilla jahka meen ubuntun puolelle.
<arsson> Muillakin on ollu vastaavaa ongelmaa mut ei kunnon neuvoja korjata asiaa.
<Echramath> Olen kahdesti asentanut Nviadin ajurit, todennut ettei ne toimi ja ottanut pois.
<arsson> Onko se vieraana kirjautuminen vaikuttanut mihinkään?
<Echramath> No en mä jaksanut testailla asiaa sen enempää kuin tämän mopokortin kanssa saa mitään lisäarvoa niistä.
<Echramath> Nuevööllä toimii 2D-kiihdytys ja videon overlay.
<Echramath> Mutta just nyt mulla on nimenomaan oman käyttäjätunnuksen kanssa sellaisia ongelmia, että xfwm4 piti käynnistellä käsin.
<Echramath> Sen ei kai pitäisi ihan olla asia mikä pitää erikseen määritellä startuppiin.
<Echramath> Xfcen ikkunamanageri siis.
<arsson> Ikkunoiden kehykset puuttuu unityssäkin
<arsson> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2124823&page=2 Muistaakseni kokeilin totakin #13 ,mut tais vaan mennä enemmän sekasin. kai toi viimenen ohje ois paras temppu :).
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/pz8IR2 -> Unity not loading after nvidia drivers installation - Page 2
<Echramath> Onkohan jonkun version adjektiivieläin sitten Unique Unicorn?
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-14
<tale> Pitäisikö 14.04 toimia UEFI BIOSin kanssa paremmin kuin vanhemmat Ubuntut?
<Mirv> tale: varmaan kyllä, vaikkakin 12.04.4 LTS -asennuslevy toimii myös paremmin kuin esim. aiemmat 12.04.x:t
<Mirv> mullakin toimi myös Secure boot w/ UEFI 12.04.4:lla (itse päivitetty 12.04:sta), mutta en katsonut tarpeelliseksi niin otin asetuksista pois
<jaywink_> itsellä tuli UEFI kone vastaan 13.10 kanssa duunissa ja ei mitään ongelmia ole ollut - ainoa outo juttu oli kun buuttasin usbitikulla niin se ei antanut tehdä dual boottia - ei tarkoituskaan ollut mut outoa :)
<jaywink_> windows 8 oli tarkoitus tappaa anyway :P
<tale> En saanut Win 8 läppärin kiintolevyllä GRUBia, aina vaan käynnistyi Win8. Piti usb-tikulle asentaa GRUB, sitten sai käyntiin kiintolevylle asentuneen Ubuntun.
<gumrak> kuulostaapas rohkaisevalta
<gumrak> tossa mun hoidossa olevassa tapauksessa vapaata käyttistä vielä tarvittais vaan yhden tulostinskannerin skannauksen käyttöön kun se ei ole kasissa tuettu
<Mirv> tale: ja oli 64-bit 12.04.4?
<tale> En muista oliko .4, mutta 64-bittinen oli.
<pesasa> Mä yllätin itseni ostamalla eilen Win 8.1 -laitteen.
<pesasa> En olisi uskonut.
<pesasa> Tabletti, josta nyt uteliaana tutkin, olisiko siihen mitään mahdollisuuksia saada ujutettua esimerkiksi Ubuntua.
<elias_a> pesasa: Mitäs ITK:ssa oli ruokana? Pitääkö olla muuten huolissaan?
<elias_a> :P
<tale> Eikös vähemmästäkin ole saatu bannia kanavalle, pesasa ?
<Mirv> :D
<elias_a> Suolasillit ja härskit kampelat esiin! :P
<tasata> ls
<tasata> Ohops :)
<pesasa> Äläs nyt, mä tässä vaan koetan keksiä keinon asentaa Ubuntun tohon rautaan. Eikös tämä kanava ole ihan oikea paikka?
<pesasa> Uefista saa secure bootin pois päältä ja valittua boottijärjestyksestä vaikka usb hdd:n ja cd/dvd:n ennen Windows bootloaderia, mutta boottivalikossa ei sitten kuitenkaan näy ei tikkua eikä dvd-asemaa.
<gumrak> toi mun säätämä kone vaihtaa joka virransammutuksen jälkeen kiintolevyn eli windowsin boottaamaan ekana vaikka olisi tallennettu tikku ekaksi
<gumrak> hieman rasittava Ubuntua tikulta käyttäessä
<jaywink> pesasa siis sulla on dual boot?
<jaywink> windows yli vaan :D
<pesasa> Ei ole vielä mitään, kun tarttis saada tuo ensin boottaamaan sieltä tikulta/dvd:ltä, että pääsis asentelemaan.
<gildean> pesasa: joissain noissa uudemmissa koneissa on bootti-valikossa erikseen valinta "legacy-boot" tjsp.
<gildean> ainakin hp:n joissain koneissa nähny tommosen
<installermies> Hei, onko 14.04:n desktop-installerissa tukea softaraidin konfiguroinnille?
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-15
<Hyyry> #GC4B250
<Hyyry> join/ #GC4B250
<Hyyry> irc.elisa.fi
<Echramath> Nyt ei tainnut mennä ihan nappiin.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-16
<maexwell> oon tässä hetken aikaa ehtiny penkoo internettiä miten korjata ku vahingossa on laittanu raidin efi-osioon
<aev> onko muilla ongelmia chromiumin kanssa? mulla ei toimi näppis.
<anacron> hyvin on itsellä toiminut kun viimeksi kokeilin
<aev> jostain syystä en pysty kirjottamaan mitään osoteriville, hiiri toimii normaalisti.
<aev> jos pepper flash toimis firefoxissa niin olisin onnellinen.
<Mikaela> aev: Sen saa toimimaan sille.
<Mikaela> Googlella pitäisi löytyä ohjeita.
<Mikaela> Sivuhuomautus: et käytä UTF-8:aa, koska en näe ääkkösiäsi.
<aev> Juu, pitäis vaihtaa xchat johonkin toiseen
<Mikaela> Olisin halunnut linkittää sinut erääseen bugiraporttiin, mutta menit jo.
<Mikaela> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/1306964
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1306964 in xchat (Ubuntu) "Messages cannot be seen by people who use proper UTF-8." [Undecided,New]
<Echramath> Miksiköhän mulla XFCE:ssä gnomescreensaver
<Mikaela> Olisiko sinulla jossakin asetuksissa "lataa GNOME-yhteensopivuuspalvelut XFCE:n käynnistyessä" vai liittyiköhän se LXDE:hen?
<puhuri> miksiköhän (12.04, intelin näyttiksellä) ulkoista näyttöä kytkiessä asetukset tulee ihan randomisti (yleensä epäideaalit: peilattu tai laajennettu) mutta heti kun käynnistää näyttöasetukset niin asetukset menee kohdalleen
<puhuri> (gnome desktoppina)
<tale> puhuri: Onko niitä kohdallaan olevia asetuksia tallennettu?
<Mirv> puhuri: näyttöasetukset ainakin kutsuu xrandria eli voi olla että tyyliin tiedustelee näytön arvot uudelleen tms. se ettei toimi kerrasta on sitten varmaan tietty bugi.
<Mirv> puhuri: mikä hw-enablement stack on käytössä, tai siis mikä kernel jne? (alkuperäinen 12.04, 12.04.2, 12.04.3, 12.04.4...)
<puhuri> tale: on ne otettu käyttöön, ei kälissä ainankaan ole mitään tallennusta
<puhuri> Mirv: en muista, täytyy katsoa aamulla
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-17
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Ubuntu_14.04_LTS
<Mikaela> Julkaistiinko se?
<Mikaela> Päivitin jo tosin päivällä.
<pesasa> Julkaistu on.
<Mikaela> Asennetaampa päivitykset sitten.
<Mikaela> Joku oppi voisi varmaankin päivittää topicin?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | yhteisötoimintaa http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Yhteiso | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | English channel for the Finnish LoCo: #ubuntu-fi-en | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www
<puhuri> näyttäisi olevan 3.2.0-60-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 03:54:44 UTC 2014 x86_64 (tuohon eiliseen näyttöongelmaan)^
<puhuri> tosin ei ehkä hirveästi paukkuja siihen taia viitsiä, jos asentaisi ihan uuden
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-18
<Mikaela> Onko kukaan muu muuten havainnut tälläistä? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/lxpanel/+bug/1308348
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1308348 in lxpanel (Ubuntu Trusty) "network settings indicator missing from panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mirv> puhuri: uus, tai ks. http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Paivittaminen#LTS-versioiden_p.2BAOQ-ivittyv.2BAOQ_laitetuki jos haluaa vaikka laitelle 12.04.4:n laitetuen (kernel 3.13 yms)
<ivvanahumpalot> hello
<ivvanahumpalot> anyone home
<Mikaela> Hi, yes.
<Mikaela> Support in English is at #ubuntu and Finnish loco channel in English is #ubuntu-fi-en
<ivvanahumpalot> know anything about servers?
<ivvanahumpalot> oh god
<ivvanahumpalot> my user name looks horrible
<Mikaela> Support for Ubuntu Server is at #ubuntu-server , I think.
<ivvanahumpalot> ok perfect
<ivvanahumpalot> thanks :)
<Echramath> Onko noi muiden ikkuinoiden päälle jumittuvat tooltipit ihan globaali ilmiö?
<Mikaela> Minulla Steam jumittuu urxvt:n päälle sulkiessakin, mutta lähtee kun painelee urxvt:tä niin, että ikkuna päivittyy tai sitten laittaa alas ja ylös sen.
<Echramath> Esim. joku thunderbirdistä jäi joku tosi pitkän meilin otsikko killumaan päälle kun alt-tabbasin.
<Echramath> Ja sehän ei lähde menemättä Thunderbirdiin...
<Mikaela> Tuollaista en ole havainnut.
<zacura> Echramath: mikä ubuntun versio?
<zacura> minulla tapahtuu tuota satunnaisesti työkoneella, mutta ei kotona
<Mikaela> Minulla on 14.04
<zacura> niin, ja minulla on 12.04 kummassakin
<Echramath> 14.04
<Echramath> Mut mietin että onkohan tätä ollut jostain 90-luvulta asti...
<Echramath> Kuussa on käyty mutta tuota ei saada korjattua.
<zacura> hah
<zacura> minulla tosiaan tapahtuu niin satunnaisesti etten ole onnistunut keksimään millä tuon saa tapahtumaan
<Mikaela> Minulla Steam tuntuu tekevän sen aina kun painaa vahingossa ALT+TAB siihen.
<zacura> pitääpä kokeilla heti :P
<Mikaela> Olen muuten Lubuntulla.
<zacura> ok
<Mikaela> Echramath: Mainitsitko työpöytäympäristöäsi tai käytätkö rinnakkaisjakelua?
<zacura> unityssä näyttäisi tooltipit häipyvän heti kun paina altin pohjaan
<zacura> ainakin näin pikaisen testin perusteella, voihan jokin softa toimia erilailla
<zacura> nyt kun muistelen niin työkoneella on ehkä yleensä tapahtunut silloin kun sulkee jonkin ohjelman ja on sopivasti tooltip esillä
<Echramath> Mikaela: xfce
<pesasa> Eipä ole kuussakaan enää hetkeen aikaan käyty.
<karvameduusa> yötä
<karvameduusa> :]
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-19
<yakc> hei, onko noita työpöytänäkymiä mahdollista muokata niin, että sanotaan mulla olevan 4 rinnakkain niitä ja voisin scrollaa kaikkia ctrl + alt left arrow ja kun tulisi neljäs vastaan niin left arrowilla se menisi suoraan siihen ykkös työpöytänäkymään eikä tarvisi vaihtaa right arrow. en tiedä miksi haluaisin näin, mutta haluan kuitenkin.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-20
<Mikaela> Nyt kun Ubuntu 14.04:ssä on tämä "apt"-komento, miten opetan itseni käyttämään sitä apt-* tai aptituden sijaan? Siihen saa näköjään hienon edistymispalkinkin http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/how-to-enable-apt-terminal-progress-bar .
<tale> Mikaela: Tee .bashrc -tiedostoon funktiot apt-cache jne., jotka vaan echo "Se joka tämän komennon kirjoittaa on ihan tyhmä."
<Mikaela> tale: Minulla on myös sellainen ongelma, että käytän myös jakeluita ja versioita, joilla ei ole apt-binääriä.
<Mikaela> Mutta ehkä voisin tehdä funktion, joka tarkistaa onko apt olemassa ja jos ei, suorittaa nuo tai jotakin.
<Mikaela> Niin minä teen sen. Jos /usr/bin/apt on olemassa, alias apt-get=apt, alias apt-cache=apt alias aptitude=apt ja olikohan niitä vielä jotakin muita.
<tale> Mikaela: Toimiiko tuo, kun noilla komennoilla on erilaiset parametrit?
<Mikaela> Kokeilen...
<Mikaela> apt update toimii
<Mikaela> apt upgrade toimii
<Mikaela> E: Virheellinen toiminto safe-upgrade
<Mikaela> apt dist-upgrade ja full-upgrade toimivat.
<Mikaela> apt search toimii, mutta ulostulo on muuttunut.
<Mikaela> apt policy ei toimi.
<Mikaela> apt add-repository ei toimi, mutta se ei edes taida tulla aptin mukana.
<Mikaela> Luulen että tämä toimii riittävän hyvin peruskäytössä ja aliaksenhan voi aina ohittaa \:lla, ellei sitten käytä Chrome Secure Shelliä, joka ei halua ottaa sitä vastaan, jolloin voi käyttää "unalias apt-jokin"
<Mikaela> Oliko näitä nyt muita, kuin apt-get apt-cache ja aptitude? Ei tule mieleen muita. No niitä saa aina lisättyä jälkeenpäin tarpeen vaatiessa.
<tale> Mikaela: Kirjoita apt ja paina sarkain-näppäintä, näet kaikki apt-alkuiset komennot. Niitä on aika monta.
<Mikaela> En ymmärrä suurimmasta osasta niistä mitään enkä yleensäkään ole käyttänyt niitä.
<ijarkkoi> ['\]';p[]
<Mikaela> Jos muuten suoritatte tuon "sudo apt update" komennon, näettekö värejä? Minä en yhdellä koneella mielestäni nähnyt, mutta kaksi muuta tuntuvat näyttävän, joista toinen on Lubuntu ja toinen Debian Sid.
<Mikaela> Alin rivi.
<tale> Mikaela: Tuo taitaa olla päätteen asetuksista kiinni, onko sille määritelty värit korostuksiin.
<Mikaela> Käytän urxvt:tä ja kaikilla koneilla pitäisi olla samat asetukset.
<Echramath> Kyl se näemmä on ruskea.
<Mikaela> Asetukseni: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Mkaysi/shell-things/master/Xdefaults
<Mikaela> Ratkaisu: tällä koneella on sen verran tummaksi laitettu näyttö, ettei tuo väri erotu niin selkeästi. Kyllä se on tuollainen ruskea tälläkin.
<Mikaela> Ja "apt --version" antoi ystävällisesti listan sen parametreistä. http://sprunge.us/PWIe
<MJM_> saisiko apua ubuntun asentamisessa muistitikulle?
<MJM_> Latasin ubuntun tietokoneen kovalevylle, Levykuva (?) pitäisi siirtää muistitikulle, mutta vaihtoehtona on vain DVD-levy. Muistitikulta sitten vanhalle 95-läppärille
<Mikaela> !imagewriter
<Mikaela> Hetki
<Mikaela> MJM_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/ on ymmärtääkseni yleensä suositeltu tapa levykuvan laittoon muistitikulle.
<Mikaela> Ja muistitikulta asentaminen vaatii, että 95-läppäri tukee muistitikulta käynnistämistä ja Ubuntulla taisi olla jokin PAE-vaatimuskin.
<MJM_> Kiitos kokeilen
<tale> Eikös Käynnistyslevyn luonti kirjoita .ISO-levykuvan muistitikulle.
<tale> Jos siis on jo Ubuntu käynnissä.
 * Mikaela oletti, että Windows on käytössä.
<yakc> Mikaela, ilmeisesti ei ole ihan pakko olla sitä usb-boottia siellä
<yakc> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7b4F6QJhVM
<mjr> tuolla oli vähän PAEsta ja eri imageista http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/PAE
<tale> Tuo MJM_ näköjään poistui jo. Meinasin sanoa, että -95-läppäriin ei tavalliset ubuntu taida olla sopivia.
<Mikaela> Mutta Ubuntulla teen yleensä "dd if=ubuntu.iso|pv > /dev/sdb" tai jotakin. Nyt en muista.
<Mikaela> Ei, se oli "pv ubuntu.iso|dd of=/dev/sdb" ?
<Mikaela> Tuo se oli.
<mjr> ne isotko nykyään on usb-boottaavia suoraan
<mjr> en oo jaksanut varmistella
<Mikaela> Muistaakseni olivat ainakin viimeksi kokeillessani. Jos eivät ole, isohybrid ubuntu.iso
<tale> Ainakin Debianin uudet .ISO:t on hybridejä.
<Echramath> Jos siinä pitäisi ysivitosen sillä voisi säätää autonmoottoria...
<Mikaela> aptista puuttuu build-dep :(
<Mikaela> Ja changelog ja source.
<Mikaela> No nyt siitä on bugiraportti. Toivottavasti ne palaavat joskus. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1310294
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1310294 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt is missing build-dep changelog and source commands." [Undecided,New]
<Mikaela> Siellä on näköjään myös tälläinen Fedorasta tuttu toimintopyyntö/puute https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/598581
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 598581 in apt (Ubuntu) "RFE: apt-get install local .deb file" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ninnnu_> Mikaela: apt-get build-dep
<ninnnu_> ja apt-get source
<Mikaela> aptin on ymmärtääkseni tarkoitus olla uusi yhtenäinen binääri näille kaikille erilaisille apt-*-komennoille.
<ninnnu_> mjaat
<ninnnu_> kyl mä aion käyttää apt-getiä hautaan asti
<Sysi-> aptitude ja pysytään erossa niistä rumista vääränbittisistä paketeista
<Mikaela> Niillä ei ole prosessipalkkia :(
<ninnnu_> Sysi-: emmätiä, oon ymmärtäny että apt-get on taas se voittava komento
<ninnnu_> tai näin mulle on väitetty
<Sysi-> latauksessa on ETA, asennuksella ei oo niin väliä
<Sysi-> ninnnu_: aptitudea ei välttis kehitetä enää kauheasti, ainakaa se ei osaa tota multiarchia ollenkaa, ei toimi esim. winen kans oikeen yhtää
<Mikaela> Debianin puolella puhutaan aptitudesta, Ubuntulla apt-getistä, paitsi että nyt molemmille on tullut apt.
<ninnnu_> ja siksi että apt-get:issä on nykyään sama "tuliko käsin vai dependin kautta"-seuranta kui aptitudessa, eikä näiden seuranta-tietokannat tietenkään ole yhteensopivat
<Mikaela> apt 1.0.1ubuntu2 laitealustalle amd64 käännöksen päiväys Apr 10 2014 13:03:39
<Mikaela> Tulee komennolla "apt --version|head -n1"
<Sysi-> en muista että 13.10 vielä ainakaa ois apt-get yhtä fiksu ku aptitude
<ninnnu_> Sysi-: no ei sillä samanlaista käliä ole, mut kuka sellasia käyttää
<Sysi-> ei tullu kyllä hirveesti asenneltua ja poistettua juttuja
<Sysi-> ninnnu_: emmää osaa aptituden käliä yhtää :P
<ninnnu_> mut se tuntee "autoclean"in ja ehdottaaki sitä jos on tullu dependien kautta kakkaa mutta dependaava on menny jo pois
<Mikaela> Tutkimus: värit saa apt-*:kin.
<Mikaela> echo 'APT::Color "1";' > /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99color
<Mikaela> "man apt" viittasi sinnepäin ja pakkohan sitä oli kokeilla :)
<Mikaela> Hei, se toimii myös aptitudessa :)
<Mikaela> Seuraavaksi pitäisi kai katsoa toimiiko vanhemmilla.
<Mikaela> apt 0.9.7.9 laitealustalle amd64 käännöksen päiväys Nov 16 2013 12:41:41
<Mikaela> ei toimi, eli sekin on jokin uutuus.
<Mikaela> Tämä on tosin Debian.
 * Mikaela on sitä paitsi tyhmä ja huomasi nyt, että prosesipalkin saa samalla tavalla värien kanssa apt-getiin ja aptitudeen ja muihin.
<Sysi-> *edistymispalkin
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-13
<Mikaela> weechat tosin täällä ja communi-sailfish puhelimella
<elias_a> Vinkiksi teille, jotka käytätte Deja-dupia ja törmäätte siihen, että se ei osaakaan poistaa vanhoja backup-tiedostoja vaikka levytila alkaa loppumaan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73163/how-do-i-delete-old-backup-files
<elias_a> Paitsi että tuo ei toimikaan noin. Deja-dup ei osaa deletoida näköjään vanhoja pois jos muutan asetusta jälkeenpäin.
<elias_a> http://askubuntu.com/questions/92957/why-isnt-deja-dup-making-room-for-more-backups
<tale> elias_a: Ehkä deja-dup ajaa poistoja vain kerran vuorokaudessa?
<elias_a> tale: Tuossa tapauksessa luulisi, että jos ennen deja-dupin ajamista on pienentänyt säilyttämistä säätelevän muuttujan puolesta vuodesta 60 päivään ja ajanut deja-dupin, datan määrän pitäisi vähentyä kohdejärjestelmässä.
<elias_a> tale: Noin ei kuitenkaan käy.
<elias_a> Olisi tietysti helpompaa debugata tuota jos tietäisi miten deja-dupin saa käynnistettyä lokittamisen käynnistävän ympäristömuuttujan kanssa.
<elias_a> Softaa vain ei näytä pystyvän käynnistävän komentokehotteesta.
<tale> elias_a: Voiko duplicity:n käynnistää suoraan?
<elias_a> tale: Voi, mutta mitäs iloa siitä on kun ne vivut tarttis saada deja-dupista, jotta tietää mitä on korjaamassa?
<tale> ahaa. Minulla on kokemusta vain BackupPC:stä, se poistaa tiedostoja vain keskiyön siivousajon yhteydessä.
<elias_a> Jotain outoa tuossa on...
<elias_a> Nyt kun pienensin "säilytä x päivää" arvoa 45:een, alkoi poistua dataa.
<elias_a> Sama backupsetuppi on kuitenkin ollut jo 5kk, joten luulisi, että 60 päivää vanhempaa kamaakin olisi ollut ja runsaasti.
<elias_a> Katsotaan nyt, miten käy. Ehkä se jopa saattaakin toimia.
<elias_a> Olennainen ymmärtämistä haittaava juttu deja-dupin dokumentaatiossa on se, että se haluaa säilyttää aina vähintään kaksi täyttä backupia.
<elias_a> No eipä sieltä kyllä kovin paljoa lähtenyt.
<tale> elias_a: Jos Deja-Dup tekee samoin kuin BackupPC eli hard link jos sama tiedosto on jo levyllä, niin toinen full backup saattaa viedä vain pari prosenttia lisää levytilaa.
<tale> Eikä silloin kovin paljon vapaudu levyä jos niitä vanhoja poistaa.
<elias_a> tale: Juu. Ei se silti sitä ihmetystä poista, että niitä full-backup -tiedostoja on viime vuoden puolelta runsaastikin.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-14
<mlpug> mikähän on kun komennolla top ja uptime load on serverissa kokoajan korkea
<mlpug> mutta top komennolla yksittäisten prosessien CPU usage prosenttien summa on kuitenkin mitätön
<mlpug> eli en sillä pysty paikantamaan että mikä siellä kuormittaa vaikka ohjeet sanoo: "top" is a great tool for telling you what is using the most CPU.
<inz> loadihan kertoo vaan, että montako prosessia odottaa jotain, aina se ei välttämättä ole cpu
<mlpug> aah. eli joku USB levy IOkin voi nostaa loadia?
<inz> juu
<inz> topista voi kattoa myös riviä Cpu(s)
<inz> jos id (idle) -kohdassa on isohko luku, niin cpulla on lepoaikaa
<mlpug> %Cpu(s):  0.3 us,  2.6 sy,  0.0 ni,  0.0 id, 97.0 wa,  0.0 hi,  0.0 si,  0.0 st
<mlpug> nollaa näyttää
<inz> ah, niin, wa on waiting, sekin vielä
<inz> eli kaikki aika menee jonkun io:n odotteluun
<inz> iotop on sit työkalu, jos i/o:ta haluat seurata
<mlpug> ok. tnx. no tuo nimenomainen ongelma selkis kyllä. siellä on USB1 liitännässä levy niin siitä ei kulje läpi juuri mitään
<elias_a> :D
<elias_a> Ei kyllä kulje, ei. :)
<Echramath> Voikohan tuota paikata edes teoriassa lisäämällä loputtomiin muistia
<ansa> voi jonkin verran, vähentäähän muistin määrä lukemista levyltä kun tavara on cachessa
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-15
<Tekno_> ampereel
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-16
<Mikaela> 15.04: jostakin syystä lightdm ja sddm voivat olla käynnissä samaan aikaan näyttäen mustaa ruutua breezen kursorilla. alunperin ubuntu mate johon on asennettu kubuntu-desktop. pitää muistaa raportoida huomenna
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-17
<uugeepilvi> Terve. Osaisko joku auttaa: Yritän tässä asentaa ubuntua uudelle pclle usbilta. Usb boottaa ihan normaalisti, ikkuna - josta voi valita asentaako ubuntun vai koittaako ilman asennusta - aukeaa, mutta valitessani jomman kumman vaihtoehdon ruutu vaan muuttuu pimeeks...
<uugeepilvi> eikö kukaan?
<Mikaela> kun käynnistät tikulta, siinä tulee aluksi näppäimistön ja mikäköhän se toinen oli kuva. Paina mitä tahansa näppäintä ja valitse sitten "tarkista levyn virheettömyys" ja katso mitä se sanoo.
<Mikaela> Minusta kuulostaa, että jokin on mennyt pieleen tikulle laitettaessa
<Mikaela> Miten muuten laitoit levyn tikulle? unetbootinia ei suositella ja suositeltu tapa on win32image writer tai jokin sellainen
<Mikaela> olettaen, että olet Windowsilla, mutten dd
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-18
<marsupapu> Morjesta. Meinasin asentaa tollaseen melko ankeaan miniläppäriin Ubuntun serveriversion tai Debianin ilman mitään työpöytää
<marsupapu> Joskus kuitenkin saatan tarvita jotain yksittäistä graafista sovellusta. Mikä on tähän yksinkertaisin tapa?
<Echramath> Haluatko ajaa niitä sen vehkeen näytöllä?
<marsupapu> Framebuffer-hommeleita on kokeiltu mutta sovellusvalikoiman rajallisuus muodostuu ongelmaksi. Sitten taas Openboxit ja muut tuntuu vähän liioittelulta. Periaatteessa en tarvitsisi kun X:ssä pyörivän terminaalin, josta aukoa sovelluksia.
<marsupapu> juu kyllä.
<Echramath> Ratpoison?
<marsupapu> Mahdollisesti. Oon vaan antanut ymmärtää, että se on tarpeettoman monimutkainen.
<Echramath> Monimutkainen konfata?
<marsupapu> No ehkä sekin, mutta ymmärtämäni mukaan monimutkainen käyttää, ts. perustoimintojen käyttäminen vaatii suuren määrän painalluksia
<marsupapu> Tässä asiassa saa minua oikaista, koska en ole koskaan käyttänyt ko. ikkunointiohjelmaa.
<Echramath> En määkään, mutta en olekaan omistanut jotain miniläppäriä
<Echramath> Oletan sellainen se olevan siinä mielessä mobiililaite, että kaikkea ajetaan kuitenkin kokoruudulla
<marsupapu> No se on kyllä totta. 800x600 on aika onneton millekään muulle.
<Iltsu> SIIS
<Iltsu> oho caps
<Iltsu> miks sä tarviit äksäs pyörivän terminaalin?
<ninnnu_> no yks wanha ja hyvä "failsafe"-sessio on ollu ihan vain xterm
<Iltsu> ite jos tarvii ajaa nassilla graaffista softaa niin oon ajanu ne ssh:n yli toisel koneel
<ninnnu_> joka on ns. "WM"
<Iltsu> Windowsille löytyy semmone hyvä ku xming, mäkille x:n saamine taas oli aika taval nihkeempää
<marsupapu> No ei sen terminaalin oo välttämätöntä pyöriä X:ssä
<Iltsu> en ymmärrä et mihin sitä terminaalia tarvii, kun on pääsee suoraa komentorivillekki käsiks :D
<marsupapu> Meinasin vaan ajaa muutamia graafisia ohjelmia ja ehkä joitain DOS-pelejä koneessa, joka täyttää muuten vaatimuksensa ilman X:ää (irkkaus ja sähköposti)
<marsupapu> Joo, ratpoison vaikuttaa välttävältä. Conffin alkuun vielä toive xtermin avaamisesta.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-04-20
<puhuri> onko 16.04 iso-image buutttaava (jos sen kirjottaa dd:llä tikulle) kuten aikaisemmat?
<puhuri> on, väärät nappulat millä koetin saada usb-buutin :-)
<elias_a> Oliko nappulat kaulassa? :P
#ubuntu-fi 2016-04-21
<Mirv> puhuri: pitäisi olla, tein juuri Levyt-työkalun ohjeen joka on käytännössä käsittääkseni dd, koska Käynnistyslevyn luonti -sovellus ei toimi eri Ubuntu-versioiden välillä syslinux-eroista johtuen. http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Ubuntu_USB-tikulle
<Mikaela> onkontietoa mihin aikaan levykuvat julkaistaan?
<Mirv> ei sitä koskaan tiedä, Release Team tekee pääasiassa yksityisesti viimeisiä töitään, QA omalla tahollaan yms
<Mirv> mä tein finnish remixin jo, _jos_ sattuisi olemaan ettei tänään tule uusia respinejä. pitää vain tarkistaa md5 sitten kuin ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso on ulkona niin tietää pitääkö tehdä uusiksi
<Mirv> vielä pitäisi tuo ohje varmistaa. mielestäni tuolla tavalla tein 14.04:ssa 16.04-asennusmedian daily-levykuvasta ja toimi UEFI-boottauskin eilen, mutta tuo ohje perustuu vielä tällä hetkellä muistikuviin.
<Mikaela> ok
<puhuri> Mirv: joo, toimi siis ihan hyvin dd:llä kirjoitettu 16.04 daily (eilinen) mutta kun oli outo kone niin en heti löytänyt "valitse buuttilaite/buuttaa usbilta" näppäintä ja onnistunut painamaan sitä oikealla hetkellä
<puhuri> itseasiassa en vieläkään tiedä, mutta ei enää väliä :-)
<puhuri> mutta sinänsä jännä, että pari kuukautta vanhasta koneesta hajoaa m.2 ssd, meni täysin mykäksi
<Mikaela> minulla boottivalikko löytyy painamalla ESC pohjaan heti käynnistäessä. Ubuntu päätti asettaa GRUBin Archin systemd-bootin päälle niin piti taas selvittää.
<BitBurners> Hei, kuka tietää minkä päivän buildi on release testauksessa --> tulee olemaan 16.04?
<Mikaela> en ymmärrä kysymystä, mutta 16.04 julkaistaan tänään ja jotakin levykuvia näkyy jo "julkaisuina" cdimage.ubuntu.com:issa mutta niiden lopullisuudesta ei ole täyttä varmuutta enne uin julkaisuilmoitus tulee
<BitBurners> @mikaela Niin, jonkun päivän .ISOa ne testaavat vähän enemmän, ja jos ongelmia ei ilmene, niin julkaisevat
<BitBurners> Eilisen tiedotteen perusteella, jossa vahvistettiin julkaisu tänään, on ilmeistä, että lopullinen .ISO on jo olemassa.
<Mirv> ei se tiedotekaan tiedä välttämättä totuutta. niin kauan kuin julkaisuilmoitusta ei ole, on mahdollisuus että havaitaan ongelma joka siirtää julkaisua.
<BitBurners> ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/linux/INSTALL/Ubuntu/releases/16.04/
<Mirv> kaikki BitTorrent-ohjelmaa omistajat (sellaiset jotka voivat pitää koko ajan / enimmän aikaa päällä), olkaa kiitos hyviä ja alkakaa tästä päivästä eteenpäin jakamaan 16.04 Finnish Remixiä http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15966279/
<Mirv> on kuitenkin nyt jo 99% varmaa että lopullinen julkaisu on lopullinen, toki muuttuu ja tuo tehdään uusiksi jos näin ilmoitetaan
<Mikaela> ei varmaan tarvitse edes enemmän aikaa, koska aina olisi joku jolla olisi päällä
<Mikaela> kuinkakohan pian Google korjaa tämän: W: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg: Signature by key 4CCA1EAF950CEE4AB83976DCA040830F7FAC5991 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<Mirv> CDN-hitautta ilmeisesti, sen takia ei julkaistu vielä
<Mirv> mutta selvästi kuitenkin lopullinen julkaisu on luotu
<hahlo> mistä näkee mikä ubuntu versio on ajossa?
<ninnnu> lsb_release -a
<hahlo> kiitos
<hahlo> joo 15.10 oli, miten päivitän 16.04? saako komentoriviltä?
<Mirv> komentoriviltä sudo do-release-upgrade. 15.10:n voi päivittääkin, 14.04 LTS -käyttäjille päivitystä aletaan tarjota elokuussa
<ernie77> toimiskohan do-release-upgrade
<Mirv> +1
<ansa> ei mulla tuossa virtuaalikoneessa oleva 15.10 lähtenyt ainakaan do-release-upgrade:lla päivittymään
<hahlo> Uutta julkaisua ei löytynyt
<hahlo> joo
<Mirv> no ei oo vielä julkaistu 16.04:aa myöskään :_)
<Mirv> saattaa myös olla jotain pientä viivettä kuormantasaussyistä, esim. mahtaakohan tänään käynnistyäkään
<Mirv> vielä vissiin vajaa tunti menee luultavasti
<Mirv> julkaistu
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | yhteisötoimintaa http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Yhteiso | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www
<Mikaela> jos ei näy päivitystä niin luulen tämän toimivan: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Akuli> Mistä mihin päivitetään?
<ninnnu> 14.04:stä päivitys ei taida edes olla virallisesti tuettu
<Akuli> Ööh kenellekkään tullut mieleen vaikka muokata /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades tiedostoa?
<Akuli> ja sitten se do-release-upgrade
<Akuli> lisää tietoa https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades
<Akuli> Mutta jos 16.04:ään päivitetään niin eiköhän ole parempi odotella että se on julkastu ja sitä on jo käytetty vähän aikaa :)
<Mirv> ninnnu: vasta elokuussa
<ninnnu> nii
<Mikaela> hassua miten muualla puhutaan kesästä ja me höpötämme elokuusta pessimistisesti :)
<ninnnu> Kesällä on kuuma ja perseestä
<ninnnu> Lisäksi elokuussa on assyt
<Mikaela> ja länsimetro
<diffis> Elokuulla on mustikoita.
<elias_a> Elokuussa on parhaat veneilysäät.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-04-22
<hahlo> mulla vasta nyt päivittää, onko 16.04 toiminut hyvin?
<StockAntenna> 21:30 < ninnnu> 14.04:stä päivitys ei taida edes olla virallisesti tuettu
<StockAntenna> 21:30 < ninnnu> 14.04:stä päivitys ei taida edes olla virallisesti tuettu
<StockAntenna> sori 2 kertaa
<StockAntenna> mut miksi ei ole?
<StockAntenna> ajattelin, että voisin vaikka nyt päivitellä ton 14.04:n
<ninnnu> emmä tiä, elokuussa sit
<ninnnu> jos sä haluut elää vaarallisesti niin -d vivulla menee
<StockAntenna> ok, odottelen virallista
<ninnnu> Niin paljon isoja versiopäivityksiä siinä, menee hetki vakauttaessa
<StockAntenna> vähän outoa vaan kun just ton olisi kuvitellut menevän heti uuteen
<StockAntenna> entäs 12.04
<ninnnu> (tarina kertoo että korporaatio-rhelit ei tue tommosia päivityksiä ollenkaan, ikinä)
<ninnnu> 12-14 on toiminu jo kauan
<ninnnu> ts. tuettu
<StockAntenna> siis tarkoitin 12->16
<ninnnu> ei tule ikinä
<ninnnu> tarvii tehdä välilaskeutuminen 14:ssa
<StockAntenna> ehkä tolla 12.04:llä pärjää vielä kunnes kone hajoaa tässä toisessa koneessa
<StockAntenna> onhan siinä vielä vuosi aikaa tuettuna
<Mikaela> minä luulen, että sitä ei tarjota, koska se on LTS -> LTS ja 16.04.1 mennessä on oletettavasti tullut esille kaikki mahdolliset bugit ja korjattu ne
<Mikaela> jos haluaa niin `sudo do-release-upgrade -d` tarjoaa 14.04 -> 16.04 päivitystä
<ninnnu> Mua vain häiritsee että kaikki huutelee jo nyt että "näin päivität 14.04 -> 16.04" eikä mitään mainintaa että se "-d" tarkoittaa "development" == "tää voi räjäyttää mm. kaiken jos sulla käy heikko noppa". Jos sitä ei tarjota niin sille on yleensä ihan syykin miksi ei.
<Wapsi> ninnnu: tukeepas. rhel6:n pystyy päivittämään rhel7:aan "lennossa"
<ninnnu> Wapsi: #toisaalla yks yritti. mm. SELinux tykkäs kovasti kyttyrää, joku totes että "joo RH ei suosittele tämmösiä"
<Wapsi> joo, voi olla
<Wapsi> itel meni suht mutkattomasti muutaman centos6 => centos7:ksi. jotain pientä säätöä siinä oli, mutta suht vaivaton oli
<Wapsi> onhan ubuntussakin aina jotain säätöä kun päivittää lts:n seuraavaan
<Mikaela> olen ajatellut ettei sitä tarvitse mainita, koska 16.04 ei ole enää development, mutta mainitsen sitten jos tulen mainitsemaan tuon komennon tulevaisuudessa
<jjo> Oliko tuohon joku syy miksi sitä ei heti tarjota päivityksenä do-release-upgraden kautta?
<StockAntenna> juu mieluuummin "turvallinen" päivitys
<jjo> LTS:hän pitäisi tulla tyrkylle kaikille koneille
<StockAntenna> jos se ei ole vielä "stabiili" LTS:ksi?
<jjo> no joo, kyllähän ubuntuisin tulee aina aluksi ihan hullusti kernelipäivityksiä
<StockAntenna> koko ajanhan kerneleitä tulee:)
<jjo> vähän turhan tiheään kyllä
<StockAntenna> kerneliongelmaTM on tunnettu tällä kanavalla
<ernie77> ehkä se on vaan politiikkaa ettei LTS versioita päivitetä heti
<jjo> mahdollista sekin tietysti
<StockAntenna> kestän kyllä odotella
<jjo> tulee kovemmat uptimet ennenko joutuu boottaamaan jos odottelee
<StockAntenna> heh
<StockAntenna> mullon koneet päällä vain käytettäessä
<xorxor> Äänikortti näkyy tunnistettuna laitteena kun kone käynnistetään mutta ääntä ei kuulu muuta kuin irroittamalla usb piuha ja kytkemällä se takaisin kiinni uudestaan. Mikä vikana?
<xorxor> ei joka kerta kun herättelee vaikka lepotilasta ruveta tuon piuhan kanssa  touhuamaan.
<sivir> pulseaudio -k && sudo alsa force-reload
<sivir> tuon vaikka sen yhteyteen kun palaa lepotilasta tai teet tuosta vaikka pikakuvakkeen
<xorxor> sivir, kokeillaan
<xorxor> eipä tuosta näemmä ollut ongelmaa korjaamaan :(
<sivir> hmph noh jollain komennolla luulisi voivan ladata sen uudestaan käyttöön ilman piuhojen uudelleen kiinnitystä, ei itsellä noiden äänilaitteiden kanssa ole tullut säädettyä
#ubuntu-fi 2016-04-23
<hahlo> mun 16:04:ssa on sellainen feature tai bugi, että kun screensaver menee päälle, ja kirjatuu koneelle uudestaan, häviää hiiren kursori
<hahlo> sitten pitää logout että saa sen takaisin
<hahlo> hiiri kyllä toimii, mutta kursoria ei näe
<hahlo> samaa ominaisuutta ei ollut 15:10
<Mikaela> Archilla oli sama juttu, joten syytän lightdmää, minulla on ihme workaround jossakin
<hahlo> ahaa
<hahlo> kerro jos löydät workaroundin
<Mikaela> https://github.com/Mikaela/shell-things/commit/6b6cefb9cd2586cc59accdffc5dbfd72178be918 varoitus: en tiedä rikkooko tuo jotakin tai muuta kivaa ja testattu vain Archilla jne.
<Mikaela> https://github.com/Mikaela/shell-things/commit/6b6cefb9cd2586cc59accdffc5dbfd72178be918 varoitus: en tiedä rikkooko tuo jotakin tai muuta kivaa ja testattu vain Archilla jne.
<Mikaela> metrowlan, anteeksi jos tumi kahdesti
<hahlo> okei kokeilen kiitos
<JohnBrown> hello room
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-17
<Sm1thY> Onkos Ubuntulle vastaavaa softaa kuin Windowsille Speccy?
<Echramath> On mutten muista millään mikä sen nimi on
<pesasa> 671
<pesasa> Ohoh
<pesasa> :-) Näppäimistö pätki ja sylki kanavanumerot tänne. Sorry.
<Laodikea> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardInfo tämä?
<Echramath> Näyttää tutulta
<Sm1thY> Hmm.. Ei löytynyt tota Ubuntun Pakettihallinnasta ei tuota löytynyt
<Laodikea> Se ei oo siellä samalla nimellä. Päätteestä jos asentaa, niin se on sudo apt install hardinfo
<Sm1thY> Se on vissiin turvallisempi keino?
<Laodikea> Ei, vaan coolimpi :P
<Laodikea> ja nörtimpi
<Laodikea> System profiler and benchmark tuo on valikoissa
<Sm1thY> Kysyinpähän vaan, ei oo terminaalikomennot ihan hallussa :D
<Laodikea> Terminaalikomennot ovat etäapua varten, graafisten käyttöliittymien neuvominen sanallisesti on hirvittävän vaikeaa
<Laodikea> mutta on helppo sanoa tai kirjoittaa, mitä pitää terminaaliin syöttää, että saa haluamansa asian tehtyä
<Laodikea> ja tämän lisäksi monet asiat on vaan huomattavan tehokasta tehdä terminaalissa
<Sm1thY> Okei
<Sm1thY> Eli saan sen sitten pois sudo apt remove hardinfo?
<ninnnu> niin
<Sm1thY> Kokeillaan nyt piruuttaas
<Sm1thY> Jee, osasin \o/
<mjr> noi paketit pitäis olla kyllä sieltä graafisesta kälistäkin hallittavissa...
<mjr> myös siis ristiin, mut on se ihan hyvä perusasiat osata hoitaa komentoriviltäkin ja, kuten sanottu, neuvominen on helpompaa
<xet7> Sm1thY: http://i-nex.linux.pl on Linuxille samantyyppinen kuin Windowsin Speccy tai CPU-Z. Tehty Gambasilla.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-18
<Talikka> Asensimme Ubuntun rinnalle Xubuntun, tai siis lisäsimme pelkän xubuntu-desktopin, mutta samalla firefoxin historia hävisi
<mjr> viimeks kun katsoin niin useamman eri *buntu-desktop-pakettien asennus samaan koneeseen _ei_ ollut hyvä idea, vaikka se intuitiivinen oliskin
<mjr> tollasta en kyllä muista tapahtuneen
<Talikka> ubuntu oli niin hidas, hitaampi kuin windows 8
<mjr> mutta teemat meni vähän hämmentävään tilaan
<ninnnu> mulla on aiemmin kyl eri buntu-desktopit konfliktoinu keskenään, että ku asentaa yhden niin se heittää toisen roskiin
<motalb> yllättävää kuitenkin että ylikirjoittaa myös firefoxin profiilin
<ninnnu> oiskohan se vain alkanu kasaamaan uutta profiilia
<ninnnu> ja se vanha lojuu siellä edelleen
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-19
<Talikka> Täytyykin laittaa paikallislehteen mielipidekirjoitus, jossa suosittelen Ubuntu MATEa (tavallinen Ubuntu on liian raskas)
<tale> Minulla on usein monta työpöytäympäristöä samassa koneessa. Ainoa havaitsemani vika on LXDE:n uloskirjautuminen, se toimii vain harvoin.
<tale> Talikka: Kyllä se vakioubuntukin toimii hyvin, kun koneessa on tarpeeksi muistia ja tehoja.
<tale> Jos muistia on 1 Gt niin LXDE on parempi. Kahden gigan muisti voi riittää, riippuu millaista käyttöä koneella on ja kuinka kärsimätön on käyttäjä.
<Talikka> Ei toimi ubuntu hyvin
<Talikka> Ubuntu mate on yksinkertaisempi
<tale> Talikka: Tarkoitat siis, ettet  pidä Unity-työpöytäympäristöstä, Mate on mieluisampi?
<Talikka> Kyllä, mutta havaintojeni mukaan suurin osa aloittelijoista on samaa mieltä. Mutta liian raskas Unity on joka tapauksessa. Hirmu kankeasti toimii jopa windows 8 -koneessa, ja useimmat koneet, joihin sitä asennan, ovat paljon vanhempia
<hahlo> Talikka: onko mate sponsorisi?
<Laodikea> Eikös se MATEn suosimisen syy ollut keveydessä ja laajassa kielituessa (joitain kieliä puuttui Lubuntusta)
<Talikka> Ei,mutta Koneet kiertoon käyttää sitä. Olemme yhteistyössä.
<Laodikea> Niin joo, tuokin
<Talikka> Ongelma kyllä on että matea ei ole www:ssä suomeksi
<hahlo> Talikka: just ajattelinkin kun mainitsen niin usein kuin urheilijat niken
<hahlo> mainitset
<Talikka> En tykkää matesta mutta olen tullut tulokseen että sitä on käytettävä
<Talikka> Mikaela sitä alun perin muistaakseni suositteli,tai ainakin paljon juttelin siitä hänen kanssaan
<Talikka> Ei minulla ole sponsoroeita
<Talikka> Oliainhan muuten paljon fiksumpu
<Talikka> Yritän epätoivoisesti edistää Linuxin käyttöä mutta en oikein osaa löytää apua
<hahlo> tilastojen mukaan suurin piirtein prosentti käyttää linuxia työpöydällä pc:ssä
<Mikaela> kuinka monta promillea on ChromeOSää?
<hahlo> en ole koskaan kuullut
<hahlo> ja tuossa tarkoitetaan koko maailmaa
<hahlo> kehitysmaissa yllättävää kyllä halutaan käyttää windowsia
<hahlo> erilaisia ware crack versioita
<ninnnu> TurboC:n tunaus Ubuntuun ei oo niin triviaalia, pakko käyttää Windowsia
<hahlo> joo varmaan monia syitä
<hahlo> ninnnu: mihin sitä turboC:tä käytetään?
<ninnnu> Ohjelmointiin, mut ei ole ollu relevantti varmaan 20-25 vuoteen
<hahlo> joo sitä ajattelinkin
<hahlo> mut koskaan ei tiedä mikä kieli on pop
<hahlo> paitsi js
<pesasa> hahlo: Vieläkin ihmettelen, mitä tapahtui Suomessa 23.11.2016 – 17.12.2016, kun StatCounterin tilastossa Linux-tuplaantui tuolla tavalla: http://gs.statcounter.com/os-market-share/all/finland/#daily-20161101-20170118
<pesasa> Joku tilastoharha ehkä, mutta joku senkin aiheutti.
<ansa> pesasa, epäilen että tuota statcounteria käytetään sen verran vähän että jonkun sopivan saitin siirtyminen seurantaan / seurannasta on vaikuttanut tilastoihin merkittävästi
<pesasa> ansa: Juu, jännä vaan, kun oli just on pari viikkoa ja sitten palasi takaisin.
<Wapsi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/global-menu-for-gnome-extension-development
<hahlo> tuo antoi 0.75% linuxille mutta olen kuullut jopa 1% lukuja
<Talikka> Minusta tuntuu, että Linux-yhteisö tarvitsee kaupallistustakin, erilaisia palvelukonsepteja ja liiketoimintalogiikoita, jotta Linuxin käyttö kasvaisi
<Talikka> voisi esimerkiksi eläkeläisille markkinoida koneita, koska niitä on helppo käyttää eivätkä ne kysele niin paljon kummallisia kysymyksiä kuin Windowsit
<ninnnu> senioripc.fi
<Talikka> sitä jo katselin silloin
<Talikka> aika vähän tuota tiedetään, en ollut minäkään tiennyt
<Talikka> ja sitten vapaaehtoistoimintajärjestöihinkin voisi yrittää esittää avoimen lähdekoodin käyttäjäopastusta
<Talikka> vanhoja koneita on melko paljon ja niitä voi ilmaiseksi hyödyntää linuxin avulla, joten köyhäin asiakin etenisi
<Talikka> onkohan seniori-pc:llä sitten oma pilvipalvelu johon se varmuuskopioi käytttäjien tiedostot
<Wapsi> senioreillekin on ongelma linux-distrojen lyhyt lifecycle. jos ostat pc:n jollekin ni ei mua kiinnostas olla asentamassa joka 3-5 vuos sinne uutta versioo ubuntusta. onneks sentää centos tarjoaa 10v:n tuen ilmaseks
<Talikka> aika kallista tuossa seniori-pc:ssä tuskin kukaan sitä ostaa
<Wapsi> hah toi abc-näppäimistö tuol: http://senioripc.fi/sites/default/files/abc-nappaimiston_esite.pdf
<Talikka> kyllä ne eläkeläisetkin saavat Linux-koneensa kerran vuodessa sekaisin, joten vuosihuoltoa on hyvä tarjota pienyrityksen tai muun vastaavan kautta
<Talikka> ei kovin paljon enempää vaivaa vaadi asentaa uudempi käyttis
<ninnnu> Talikka: ei se palvelu halpaa ole Suomessa
<Wapsi> on toi 20e/kk tuesta aika kova jollekin eläkerahojaan tiukasti laskevalle mummolle
<Talikka> koneetkin olivat 500-700 euroa
<Talikka> aika harvat eläkeläiset niin tehokkaita tarvitsevat
<Talikka> minulla on se tuhoon tuomittu ajatus että kierrätetään vanhoja koneita esim. yritysten käytöstä poistamia läppäreitä ja tuodaan niihin kevyt Linux
<ninnnu> Wapsi: toisaalta siihen sisältyy myös varmuuskopiot
<Talikka> melko perustason Ubuntu MATE tai Lubuntu tai muu vastaava... ympäristöystävällisyyttä ja isänmaallisuutta
<ninnnu> ja sit N aikayksikköä tukea, speksi ei kyl kerro paljonko
<Wapsi> Talikka: eikö tuota tee jo aika moni lafka vaihtelevalla menestyksellä
<Talikka> ei
<Talikka> en tiedä kuin kaksi tai kolme yritystä jotka kunnostavat koneita linuxilla
<Talikka> Tampereen Koneet kiertoon on suurin
<hahlo> gnome gnome gnome :)
<hahlo> mä yritän aina sanoa gnome kun Talikka mainitsee maten :)
<Talikka> kokeilin ubuntu gnomea, vaikutti vaikealta ja raskaalta
<hahlo> mä taas matea niin ei riittäny edes i7
<Talikka> en ymmärrä
<hahlo> en minäkään
<Talikka> Täytyisi tehdä tavoite, että kokeilee samalla hitaalla koneella sekä ubuntu matea, chromebookia että windowsia ja vertailee, mikä on nopeampi ja jaksaa pyörittää parhaiten areenaa ym. nettivideoita
<Talikka> onhan minulla jo viitisen samanlaista Pentium M -läppäriä niin voi sitten vertailla liukuhihnalla reaaliaikaisesti
<hahlo> joku icewm
<Talikka> liian vaikeata
<Talikka> pitäisi suoraan netistä voida ladata että pystyy myymäänkin ja suosittelemaan
<hahlo> kuka sen määrittelee
<Talikka> en tiedä, minulla on yleensä väärät ajatukset
<Talikka> ts. kaikki ovat eri mieltä
<Talikka> en itsekään pääse yhteisymmärrykseen itseni kanssa
<hahlo> siitäkin kinaavat että onko osx helpompi kuin windows
<hahlo> helppokäyttöisyyttä ei ole helppo määritellä
<Talikka> kitkerää palautetta seniori-pc:lle https://www.facebook.com/SenioriPC.Asiakaspalvelu/posts/1266436600092917
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-20
<Wapsi> hahlo: väitän kyllä, että jos joku, joka ei koskaan ole käyttänyt tietokonetta oppisi macos:n "täysivaltaisen käytön" (sis. asetusten säätäminen yms.) nopeammin kuin windowsin
<Wapsi> suurin osa, jotka sanoo että macos on vaikea niin johtuu siitä, että heillä on 25v. windowsia takana
<pesasa> Eiköhän olennaista ole, että ns. tavalliset käyttäjät eivät harjoita "täysivaltaista käyttöä" vaan osaavat ennemminkin juuri ja juuri sen verran, että tulevat toimeen. Ja siihen kyllä Macos:ssä saattaa olla pienempi kynnys. Tehty paljon niin, ettei tarvitse osata ajatella.
<puhuri> tuota muutoskitkaa on tutkittukin: http://www.aalto.fi/fi/current/news/2017-04-12/
<pesasa> Toinen juttu sitten on, että vaikka kiistatta on hyvä, että käyttöliittymistä tehdään helppoja, on samaan aikaan se ongelma, että kun rimaa madalletaan, niin riman ylittäjien ylitysyrityksetkin heikkenevät.
<Hirppa> macOS on just semmonen, että kyllä sitä yli seittemänkymppisille vanhemmillensa opettaa kohtalaisen hyvillä tuloksilla, mutta omassa käytössä hajoaa pää jatkuvasti
<Hirppa> itse kun nn tottunut Debian/Ubuntu ympäristöön, niin tuntuu että macOS:ssä kaikki on tehty *vaikeaksi* sen tuloksena kun Apple on yrittänyt tehdä asioista mahdollisimman helppoja
<Wapsi> itse törmään macos:n kanssa liian usein siihen, että "haluan tehdä tämän näin" => jaa se ei olekaan mahdollista, macos ei tue tätä => löytyy kyllä joku appi, joka sen tekisi mutta se maksaa $50 => fuck this shit
<Wapsi> esimerkki: mulla oli kaks näyttöä kiinni macissa ja oisin halunnu dockin sen vasemman näytön vasempaan reunaan: ei onnistu mitenkään
<Wapsi> korjaan: oikean näytön vasempaan reunaan*
<Hirppa> macOS:n vahvuus on, että mikään ylläpitotoimi ei eskaloidu shellissä säädettäväksi, siksi se soveltuu hyvin senioreille itsenäisesti toisella paikkakunnalla käytettäväksi
<nonix4> Hirppa: jos käyttöoikeuksien korjausta tuon bugittaessa ja bootloaderin virittelyä linux-dualboottiin ei lasketa ylläpitotoimiksi ;)
<jjo_> Mulle kans mäkki ei ole kys sopinut, mutta mun äiti käyttää sitä sujuvasti
<jjo> Aina tulee eteen että joku juttu ei vaan toimi kuten haluaisi ja sit vaatii säätöä
<jjo> Eikä se aina säädönkään jälkeen toimi halutusti, mutta ehkä vähän paremmin
<jjo> Jos tulee ongelma jota itse ei osaa ratkaista, niin google tuottaa lähinä "asenna kone uudestaan" -tyyppisiä ohjeita
<StockAntenna> Mac on kodinkone
<Talikka> Olisiko ideaa ehdottaa jotain eu-rahoitteista projektia tai yritystä, joka edistää Ubuntun ja muiden Linux-järjestelmien käyttöä kotikoneissa? Olisi sekä kierrätystä (ympäristönäkökulma) että opetusta (digitaalinen käyttötaito) että omavaraista demokratiaa (ei olla riippuvaisia amerikkalaisyrityksistä).
<Hirppa> Paras lähestymistapa on varmaan tukea Linuxia varten suunnitellun raudan valmistusta, esim. ostaa koneeksensa Purism Librem: https://puri.sm/
<Hirppa> Vaikka käytetty rauta periaatteessa onkin ekoteko, niin käytännön todellisuus usein kuitenkin on aika karu siltä osin, että ties minkä teknisten ongelmien selvittely edellyttää aika syvällistä teknistä tuntemusta.
<Hirppa> Siksi pidän fiksuimpana reittinä, että uuden Linux-käyttöön suunnitellun raudan valmistuserien kokoa koitettaisiin saada kasvatettua niin paljon, että hinta tippuu kilpailukykyisemmälle tasolle.
<Hirppa> EU-rahan kanssa lisäksi on se ongelma, että silloin kuvaan astuu Brysselin byrokraatit, ja kaiken tekemisestä tulee entistäkin vaikeampaa.
<Laodikea> Näähän on sit kans: https://slimbook.es/en/store/slimbook-kde
<Hirppa> Kappas! Tuosta en ollutkaan kuullut vielä :)
<Laodikea> Pikkasen olen harkinnut, nuo kun saa ruotsi-näppiksellä
<Hirppa> Itse preferoin US English näppistä, sillä on paljon parempi koodatakin, kun keskeiset merkit on järkevämmissä paikoissa. Ääkkösiä voi kirjoitella kustomoidulla näppäinyhdistelmällä varsin sujuvasti kirjoitusnopeuden juurikaan laskematta, kun hiukan harjottelee.
<Hirppa> ...ja on paljon parempi valikoima mistä valita läppärinsä, kun suunnilleen jokaista maailman läppäriä on saatavilla US leiskalla.
<hahlo> Hirppa: kiitos tiedosta, itse en ole kuullutkaan noista
<hahlo> Wapsi: varmaan se osx vs windows menee jotenkin noin
<Echramath> Kapeaan shiftiin on vaan tottunut
<hahlo> uskoisin et seiskan jälkeen windowsit ovat menneet vaikeampikäyttöiseksi, mutta en tiedä, se on vain mutu
<hahlo> kai ne itse uskoo toisinpäin
<Echramath> No ei se niin kummallinen se kymppi ole
<Echramath> Kasi on täysin oudot/pilapelit
<pesasa> Täällä yksi Slimbook Katana. Saksalaisella näppiksellä, koska ostin pari viikkoa ennen kuin tuli ruotsalainen näppis vaihtoehdoksi.
<pesasa> Ihan hyvä kapistus. Jos näppiksestä on jotain sanottavaa, niin ainakin tottumatta tuo "<>|"-näppäimen sijainti altGr:n ja nuolinäppäinten välissä tuntuu oudolta.
<pesasa> Hiiri-touchpad ei ole maailman paras. Yritetty tehdä Macien touchpadin näköiseksi, mutta on oikeasti touchpad ja kaksi fyysistä nappia. Levyssä hämää se, että sen alareunassa on noin sentin raita, joka _ei_ ulkonäöstä huolimatta ole kosketusherkkä vaan siinä ovat vain ne napit.
<pesasa> Toinen hiiren ongelma on, että sen rulla (kahdella sormella pyyhkäisy) ei ole "kineettinen", eli rullaus päättyy heti, kun ele loppuu. Johtuu ilmeisesti siitä, että se ei toimi synaptic-ajureilla vaan kai näkyy järjestelmälle kuin tavallinen hiiri.
<pesasa> Vielä yksi erikoisuus, jonka kanssa kyllä pärjää, on ulkoisen näytön liittimenä käytetty mini-hdmi. Kaupoista löytyy kyllä helposti erilaisia sovittimia mini-displayportille, hdmi:lle ja mikro-hdmi:lle, mutta mini-hdmi-sovittimet ovat harvemmassa.
<pesasa> Slimbookin mukaan voi kyllä ostaa parilla kympillä sovittimen, josta on webbikaupassa hiukan huonot kuvat (ei näy, onko vga, hdmi vai mikä). Saattaa kuitenkin kannattaa. Itsellä jäi epähuomiossa tuo ostamatta, mutta onnistuin hankkimaan mini-hdmi-vga-sovittimen tykkiä varten muualta.
<pesasa> Noita pieniä juttuja lukuunottamatta varsin hyvän oloinen kone on ollut.
<pesasa> Oma syyni ostaa tuo oli juurikin tuo, että halusin ostaa alunperin Linuxia varten kootun laitteen. Ja EU:n sisältä, niin ei tartte kikkailla alvien yms. kanssa.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-21
<Rane> Moi, Miksi Ubuntu 17.04 fi- päivityspalvelin on sairaan hidas?
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-16
<jarnos> Mikähän siinä on, kun palvelimeen ubuntu.trumpetti.atm.tut.fi ei saa yhteyttä.
<jarnos> Jaa lähti se lopulta asentamaan. Kummaa viivettä kumminkin oli.
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-18
<Talikkaf> Kehnosti toimii asennin läppäreillä: ainakin tämä uusin ubuntu mate on liian leveä asentaessa, ja joutuu siirtämään hiirellä vasemmalle ja oikealle, jotta voi painaa nappuloita.
<hahlo> uusin ubuntu taas oli sopivan levyinen
<StockAntenna> poor mate <lausuttuna australian aksentilla>
<hahlo> hehe joo
<hahlo> jopa 18.04 wayland toimii ilman tehosteita läppärissä ja sen lisänäytössä, oikean levyisenä
<Talikkaf> : you'd need to file a bug report against ubiquity in launchpad
<Talikkaf> sain vihjeen isommalla kanavalla
<hahlo> cool
<elias_a> Talikkaf: Miten Maten ongelmat liittyvät Ubuntuun?
<Pinate> moi kaikki
<Pinate> käyn ubuntu-fi.org sivulla mikä on https ja kuvana vihreä lukko, sittenkuin painan hanki ubuntu linkkiä niin sivu on vieläkin https mutta varoittaa "connection not secure" ja keltainen kolmio ilmestyy lukon päälle. onko tämä normaalia?
<Pinate> onko oikei kanava kysyä?
<Pinate> oikea*
<ninnnu> riittävän normaalia, yks kuva tulee salaamattomana
<Pinate> kiitos :) täytyy tutustua html:lään
<Talikkaf> elias_a: en ymmärrä yleensäkään juuri mitään
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-19
<Mirv> löysin sen yhden kuvan, muutettu https:ksi
<Mirv> nyt toimii
<Mirv> kiitos Pinate vaikkei olekaan enää kanavalla
<Mirv> vielä kun sais salaamattoman http:n kokonaan pois, pitänee tökkiä ko tikettiä.. mikä se nyt olikaan
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-20
 * Hahlo[m] uploaded an image: 30712320_10155927771688889_2512390417429823488_n.jpg (68KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/FiQcvZnPhWTViDKdeUBrBVKS>
<Hahlo[m]> Saako Suomesta?
<Laodikea> Ubuntu-cola. Ei kuulemma ollut hyvää
<ninnnu> Punnitse&Säästä myy
<inz> perus kloonikolan makusta
<Hahlo[m]> mä en oo ärrällä sitä nähny
